# 2016 Olympic Road Races and Time Trials *Spoilers*



## brommers (12 Apr 2016)

Who do forum members think should be our 5-man team?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Apr 2016)

It's a really tough course. First, it is long. Second, it has some serious climbs, several of which are taken more than once, but third, it finishes with a a descent to a flat last 20km. Finally, it also has some cobbled sections, which will trouble the lightweight riders. So it's not one for the pure climbers, but teams will need a some climbers if they want to try to control the race in any way. What a team will need is essentially a classics squad+. It means that I am not at all sure whether Froome would be my chosen pick over Thomas for our protected rider. Luke Rowe absolutely has to be in there. Do we take both of the Yates brothers, or just one - and which one? And then we have the powerhouse riders who can get over the climbs and also be competitive if there is a breakaway or we need to TT it to the end: Stannard and Cummings. But again, both? If not, which one? We almost have too many riders to select from this time.


----------



## brommers (12 Apr 2016)

Then there is Kennaugh, up-and-coming youngster Hugh Carthy and Cav. I don't think it's Cav's type of course though.


----------



## mjr (12 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> What a team will need is essentially a classics squad+.


Thomas, Rowe, Froome, Adam Yates, Stannard - Thomas as plan A with Stannard as a freelancer. Much as I love Cummings, has he shown himself much in classics? But it might even help morale if we have a multi-GT-stage winner only making the reserves! The main reason to pick Froome is because the TT riders have to come from the same squads and Adam Yates over his brother simply because Adam's won a classic.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Thomas, Rowe, Froome, Adam Yates, Stannard - Thomas as plan A with Stannard as a freelancer. Much as I love Cummings, has he shown himself much in classics? But it might even help morale if we have a multi-GT-stage winner only making the reserves! The main reason to pick Froome is because the TT riders have to come from the same squads and Adam Yates over his brother simply because Adam's won a classic.



I think the rule about TT riders is a stupid one, but yes, it's a rule. So Froome has to be in regardless.


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2016)

Was it Adam Yates that Sir DB didn't want as an extra to Simon for Sky?


----------



## oldroadman (13 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think the rule about TT riders is a stupid one, but yes, it's a rule. So Froome has to be in regardless.


I believe it's an IOC rule, not UCI. And yes, it's daft. Same as only 5 riders for team pursuit, one of which has to ride the omnium. I would get rid of that, bring in a Madison and individual pursuit for men and women. As I've never seen a women's Madison, it would at least be interesting!


----------



## smutchin (15 Apr 2016)

brommers said:


> Who do forum members think should be our 5-man team?



@ColinJ 
@frank9755 
@HLaB 
@Spartak 
@Justinslow 

...but that's just five names off the top of my head, don't know if they're the best five on the forum, and in any case I'm amazed that we're able to enter a team under IOC rules.


----------



## Justinslow (15 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> @ColinJ
> @frank9755
> @HLaB
> @Spartak
> ...


You forgot @blazed !


----------



## smutchin (15 Apr 2016)

Oh yeah, sorry @blazed!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> @ColinJ
> @frank9755
> @HLaB
> @Spartak
> ...


Well, that was a rather a strange way to find the thread! 

As for selecting the men's team ... I agree with @Flying_Monkey!

And as for the rule about selection for the TT ... I agree with @Flying_Monkey! 

The quotas for the women's events will not be available until early June, based on rankings at that time.


----------



## smutchin (15 Apr 2016)

brommers said:


> I don't think it's Cav's type of course though.



Presumably Cav will be focusing on the track for the Olympics and then aiming for the Worlds, which should suit him much better.

Interesting to note that both Froome and Kennaugh are in Sky's squad for the Ardennes classics but Thomas isn't. Nor is Rowe. I'd imagine a race like LBL might be a good pointer for Rio, even if it's a long way off and likely to be very different weather conditions.

My only query about Froome would be whether he's that bothered about the Olympics. I imagine he might be more interested in preparing for the Vuelta.

In any case, I think the only Brit likely to win on the road in Rio is Lizzie Armitstead.


----------



## mjr (15 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Interesting to note that both Froome and Kennaugh are in Sky's squad for the Ardennes classics but Thomas isn't. Nor is Rowe. I'd imagine a race like LBL might be a good pointer for Rio, even if it's a long way off and likely to be very different weather conditions.


Or it might signify that Thomas and Rowe are hoping to peak later in the summer than Froome (definitely aiming for the Tour) and Kennaugh (who knows?).



> In any case, I think the only Brit likely to win on the road in Rio is Lizzie Armitstead.


Likely? I think it's far more of a lottery than that!


----------



## brommers (15 Apr 2016)

What about Dowsett with the TT in mind? particularly if he impresses in the Giro's TTs


----------



## zizou (15 Apr 2016)

Would imagine Swift before Rowe. He might be a good outside bet for a medal, although dont think it would be gold as he always has the habit of getting boxed in during sprints.

I'd take both Yates over Stannard as the course looks far too hilly for him, if it was a couple of laps of the finishing circuit he might surive but not 4


----------



## beastie (15 Apr 2016)

First things first


----------



## beastie (15 Apr 2016)




----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Apr 2016)

2016? But that's this year! But the Olympics has only just finished.

Don't tell me another four years has gone by.


----------



## beastie (15 Apr 2016)

It's a LBL type rider who will win. 
Adam Yates, Geraint Thomas, Froome, Simon Yates and Peter Kennaugh. 

I think that Adam Yates suits this parcours the best. He should be protected by Kennaugh and his brother. Thomas will be a hard man to beat if he gets to the drag in a lead group. Froome to attack from early on the last climb. 
I will be DS if required.


----------



## brommers (16 Apr 2016)

zizou said:


> I'd take both Yates over Stannard as the course looks far too hilly for him, if it was a couple of laps of the finishing circuit he might surive but not 4


I've just checked the route and it's 3 laps of the final circuit


----------



## brommers (16 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Interesting to note that both Froome and Kennaugh are in Sky's squad for the Ardennes classics but Thomas isn't



Looks as though Thomas may be targeting the Tour de Romandie


----------



## smutchin (16 Apr 2016)

brommers said:


> Looks as though Thomas may be targeting the Tour de Romandie



Froome and Kwiatkowski are down for both LBL and Romandie (according to PCS, though I don't know where they get their info from since it's not confirmed on the Sky website).

I get that individual riders' participation in particular races is determined largely by how they fit in with their overall racing program, but Sky have never entered Thomas in any of the Ardennes classics apart from Amstel Gold once, in 2014, and he was DNF. Clearly Sky don't see him as an "LBL type rider". He's never done Lombardy either, which is surely another useful indicator for the type of rider who might do well on this Olympics course.


----------



## brommers (20 Jul 2016)

Well done Peter Kennaugh for pulling out of the Olympics knowing that he wouldn't be 100%, must of been a tough decision. This course should suit Steve Cummings.


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Jul 2016)

That course is going to be a great watch.


----------



## brommers (24 Jul 2016)

It's great for the race and the fans, but I find it strange that Chris Froome and others are in the RideLondon just 6 days before the Olympic road race.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> It's great for the race and the fans, but I find it strange that Chris Froome and others are in the RideLondon just 6 days before the Olympic road race.



Is it confirmed that Froome will be at the RideLondon? The team hasn't been announced on the Sky website. It would be great if he is but it sounds highly unlikely!

I guess he'll also be targeting the Vuelta rather than the Tour of Britain.


----------



## brommers (24 Jul 2016)

“I’m looking for recover after this race. I think I’ll ride RideLondon next Sunday as a one-day race before we fly to Rio, and then we’ll be there for a week before [the road race], to look at the roads and start training again,” Froome said in his post-stage press conference at the Tour.
Read more at http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...don-surrey-classic-264613#j8gsRIh4AqiOSp1Y.99


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> It's great for the race and the fans, but I find it strange that Chris Froome and others are in the RideLondon just 6 days before the Olympic road race.



Don't forget 'recovery' in cycling doesn't mean total rest - keeping some miles in the legs can be more valuable than doing nothing, or just training camp. He's probably looking at it as part of his build up. A by the numbers guy like Froome isn't going to risk it all on a jolly.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> “I’m looking for recover after this race. I think I’ll ride RideLondon next Sunday as a one-day race before we fly to Rio, and then we’ll be there for a week before [the road race], to look at the roads and start training again,” Froome said in his post-stage press conference at the Tour.
> Read more at http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...don-surrey-classic-264613#j8gsRIh4AqiOSp1Y.99



Good stuff.

I wonder if there's a hint to the organisers in there to maybe consider moving the date of the national championships...


----------



## Buddfox (24 Jul 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Don't forget 'recovery' in cycling doesn't mean total rest - keeping some miles in the legs can be more valuable than doing nothing, or just training camp. He's probably looking at it as part of his build up. A by the numbers guy like Froome isn't going to risk it all on a jolly.



Quite - and I don't expect him to be featuring at the end. It will be a recovery ride which he's doing for the obvious PR benefits. Why just do a simple training ride on your own when you can present yourself to the fans. They'll love it - I think it's great!


----------



## Buddfox (24 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> Well done Peter Kennaugh for pulling out of the Olympics knowing that he wouldn't be 100%, must of been a tough decision. This course should suit Steve Cummings.



Though I still don't understand why Cummings wasn't in the squad in the first place. He's arguably our best breakaway specialist, and it's the one thing we didn't have in 2012. Then the approach was always 'there's only plan A' which was Cav, but we saw how that worked out when no other country (including Germany for Greipel) was motivated to chase down the break.

This time I hope Cummings is given instructions to get in the break (almost at any cost) as at least that will give us a back-up plan. If the break is caught, then Froome can see how he wants to launch any attack, if not I'd back Cummings to make the right move and get a medal.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2016)

Not a team player was the suspicion


----------



## brommers (26 Jul 2016)

Cycling Weekly has video taken by Tom Dumoulin riding his bike


----------



## Buddfox (3 Aug 2016)

May need to put 'spoilers' in the title for this soon...

Regarding the road race, I harbour a secret wish that Steve Cummings gets in the breakaway and then solos to a magnificent gold medal. At the very least, I hope team GB go in with a more varied tactical approach than in 2012. Given we're basically talking Team Sky here, their tactics and experience have clearly evolved and improved in the last four years, so I'm cautiously optimistic...

With Dumoulin injured, Froome has got to be in with a shout in the TT.


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> May need to put 'spoilers' in the title for this soon...


Sorted


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2016)

Dumoulin is supposed to be fine for the TT but will only do a bit of the road race.
Talking of **SPOILERS**, Lizzie Armitstead has done her bit already!


----------



## mjr (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> How much road race does someone aiming for the TT have to do? It would be a bit of a piss-take to roll over the start line then climb off.


But a perfect illustration of the stupidity of that arbitrary rule?


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> How much road race does someone aiming for the TT have to do? It would be a bit of a piss-take to roll over the start line then climb off.


Probably none but he'll do it as training I assume. Some of the course is the same too.


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> But a perfect illustration of the stupidity of that arbitrary rule?


Oh, is he obliged to do the RR?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2016)

Colombia has withdrawn from the men's TT to focus on the road race.


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Colombia have withdrawn from the men's TT to focus on the road race.


But the TT is after the road race!


----------



## Buddfox (3 Aug 2016)

Hang on, is there a rule that says if you want to do the TT you have to do the RR?


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> How much road race does someone aiming for the TT have to do? It would be a bit of a piss-take to roll over the start line then climb off.




They'll probably do more than Max Levy will in the German team


----------



## oldroadman (3 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Though I still don't understand why Cummings wasn't in the squad in the first place. He's arguably our best breakaway specialist, and it's the one thing we didn't have in 2012*. Then the approach was always 'there's only plan A' which was Cav, but we saw how that worked out when no other country (including Germany for Greipel) was motivated to chase down the break.*
> 
> This time I hope Cummings is given instructions to get in the break (almost at any cost) as at least that will give us a back-up plan. If the break is caught, then Froome can see how he wants to launch any attack, if not I'd back Cummings to make the right move and get a medal.



Which resulted in Vino getting the win. 99% of the pro peloton were ecstatic about that - not


----------



## oldroadman (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> How much road race does someone aiming for the TT have to do? It would be a bit of a piss-take to roll over the start line then climb off.


In London one of the French track riders climbed off in the neutral zone. they knew their RR chances were zero, used the ridiculous IOC rule to get an extra trackie. Little good it did.
But then IOC and their rules have always been contrary (and complicit with a UCI management which has been removed), like failing to ADD women's events like IP and Kilo/500TT, just dumping them for "equality". What happens to women IP riders......omnium. Nonsense.


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

GB should have a plan A, plan B, plan C, plan D and plan E.


----------



## oldroadman (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> They should have worked to stop it then


Too busy working against GB to stop a Cav win. Negative racing = negative result.


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2016)

This is from Cycling Weekly...

_...On the road, it is a maximum of five men and four women, with any rider taking part in the time trial *usually *also taking part in the road race.
_
That seems to suggest that it isn't compulsory but I accept others may know better


----------



## Buddfox (3 Aug 2016)

oldroadman said:


> Which resulted in Vino getting the win. 99% of the pro peloton were ecstatic about that - not



You say that - and hard to think of a less popular winner - but if memory serves the breakaway group had a large number of riders (say 20+?), and it was only after Richmond Park that three riders got away? I remember Cancellara came off close to the end, despite being in good shape up to that point - the point being, it wasn't that obvious for most of the race that Vino would win, even if he was in the original break.


----------



## oldroadman (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> As ever, I could be wrong but I was given to understand that it was compulsory. Perhaps the rule is a limit on squad size for the two events combined, and so the TT rider usually does the road race?


It appears that squad size is limited by qualification, and if a country want to have a rider in TT then one of the squad has to ride. You can't have 5 men/ 4 women for the RR and other riders for the TT. Allegedly!


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> As ever, I could be wrong but I was given to understand that it was compulsory. Perhaps the rule is a limit on squad size for the two events combined, and so the TT rider usually does the road race?





oldroadman said:


> It appears that squad size is limited by qualification, and if a country want to have a rider in TT then one of the squad has to ride. You can't have 5 men/ 4 women for the RR and other riders for the TT. Allegedly!



But you can manipulate the RR team to give you an extra track sprinter


----------



## HF2300 (4 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> ...He's arguably our best breakaway specialist, and it's the one thing we didn't have in 2012. Then the approach was always 'there's only plan A' ... but we saw how that worked out when no other country (including Germany for Greipel) was motivated to chase down the break..



Germany worked hard with GB to bring back the break in 2012, with Tony Martin riding well up to the front and the bulk of the German team mucking in to help, albeit a bit belatedly (just had a look back at my photos of the day to check!) Unfortunately a strong breakaway was allowed to get too good a lead (given its strength) which wasn't chased early enough, possibly because other teams didn't want to put Cav in the sprint.

I think the argument against a breakaway specialist is that you probably can't have both a breakaway specialist and a team attack / designated lead given your team is limited to 5 men; you just haven't got enough bodies, so you have to choose your approach. Breakaway specialist means you put your medal hopes on your breakaway specialist, you hope your breakaway man has the legs for it that day, you get him in the break, the break succeeds, it's your man who wins from the break, and your other 4 men can control the peloton or support the breakaway man adequately. Designated leader means all your team is needed to control the race, support the chosen leader and perhaps reel in any break, so you probably don't have the luxury of letting someone freelance as well. 

I think the way a squad works and is managed also comes into play here; if you've got a designated leader and a breakaway specialist, at some point you have to tell one to sit up so they don't pinch the win from the other.

It seems to me it's difficult to leave both options open given team size and tactics and picking a particular option dictates the way you build your team. From that standpoint it's easier to see that current form as a breakaway attacker might not be the only consideration that applies.


----------



## oldroadman (4 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> But you can manipulate the RR team to give you an extra track sprinter


Correct. Ploy used at 2012 games by a neighbouring European country, who worked out they had zero chance in the RR.
Nearly 11.30, time to commence the older gents potter out in the sun for today!


----------



## SWSteve (5 Aug 2016)

Rui Costa was the first ever rainbow banded rider I encountered in cycling (I didn't follow, nor cycle, when Cavvo was emblazoned in the champions jersey), but he seems to have wilted somewhat to what I would have thought. 

I know he was consistently in the breaks in the Tour, and the breaks were formed of strong riders, as opposed to doomed kids from a low French Team, but is he on the way down, as opposed to the way up? 

Thanks


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Rui Costa ..is he on the way down, as opposed to the way up?


I have him in PTP as one of my picks for gold, make of that what you will...


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

Did anyone watch the interview with Lizzie Armistead yesterday evening? She's right - win or lose on Sunday, she'll get a negative reaction regardless.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Though I still don't understand why Cummings wasn't in the squad in the first place. He's arguably our best breakaway specialist, and it's the one thing we didn't have in 2012. Then the approach was always 'there's only plan A' which was Cav, but we saw how that worked out when no other country (including Germany for Greipel) was motivated to chase down the break.
> 
> This time I hope Cummings is given instructions to get in the break (almost at any cost) as at least that will give us a back-up plan. If the break is caught, then Froome can see how he wants to launch any attack, if not I'd back Cummings to make the right move and get a medal.



Apparently Froome has just been reported on BBC radio as saying he doesn't think he'll win, and he hopes 'the right person' (read Cummings) will - so either sandbagging or they are flexible.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Did anyone watch the interview with Lizzie Armistead yesterday evening? She's right - win or lose on Sunday, she'll get a negative reaction regardless.


Even if she never rode a bike again she'd get a negative reaction as she made a monumental balls of missing her tests.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Rui Costa was the first ever rainbow banded rider I encountered in cycling (I didn't follow, nor cycle, when Cavvo was emblazoned in the champions jersey), but he seems to have wilted somewhat to what I would have thought.
> 
> I know he was consistently in the breaks in the Tour, and the breaks were formed of strong riders, as opposed to doomed kids from a low French Team, but is he on the way down, as opposed to the way up?
> 
> Thanks


I think he coasted for a year but is still capable of stage wins in GTs and podiums in shorter stage races.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Apparently Froome has just been reported on BBC radio as saying he doesn't think he'll win, and he hopes 'the right person' (read Cummings) will - so either sandbagging or they are flexible.



Starting now - let's find out...!


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Just running through the teams now - Colombia have got a strong team, am sure they'll be pretty motivated...


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Wonder how many will actually finish the race today. Considerably less than 50%, I'd imagine.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Dan from Nam on the front!


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Glad we get to see the first hour, very rare with other races, will get to see the chaos...


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Tom Dumoulin done... shocker!


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Just running through the teams now - Colombia have got a strong team, am sure they'll be pretty motivated...



Looks like Pantano trying to get in the break. 

Dumoulin abandoning already by the look of it.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

Tom Dumoulin has stopped.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Oi, Brotherton, 'Best beard in the peloton' comment was for Dan Craven, not Geschke!


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

I have some sympathies for the commentators today - admittedly I've not done any preparation, but rider identification is harder when they're not wearing their team jerseys. Helpfully, Adam Yates appears to be wearing his Orica helmet so he's easily identifiable.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Tom Dumoulin has stopped.



Tom Stop 'ard luck.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Helpfully, Adam Yates appears to be wearing his Orica helmet so he's easily identifiable.



Valverde has his Catlike hat but it's in white rather than team colours.

Albasini, Kwiatkowski and Pants in the break. Three outsiders for the win effectively ruling themselves out by going this early.


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2016)

Top group of GC riders up front


----------



## philk56 (6 Aug 2016)

I'm sure we'll see more than one rider end up in those gutters before the end!


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

It's quite a strong group but I can't seem them staying away for over 200km


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

I spy a sticky car door!


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Peloton really going for it at the moment...


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Peloton really going for it at the moment...



On screen graphic says 28kmh - even I could keep up with that!


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2016)

The people on the beach aren't too fussed that a 'chain gang' is going passed their patch.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> On screen graphic says 28kmh - even I could keep up with that!


Up to 30 kph now


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2016)

Mass pi$$ break. Right in front of the crowds.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

Hmm, distinct lack of roadside hedges on this stretch of road..


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Commentators have not yet noticed that there are two Katusha riders in the break.


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2016)

On Grumari circuit now


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> On Grumari circuit now



It's almost getting interesting!


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

Cobbles producing crashes and mechanicals.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

I sometimes wonder about the commentary. Boardman mentioned that the Danes had now come to the front, but missing that Froome plus one other GB rider (either Stannard or Cummings) were there as well. Surely that would have been more relevant?


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2016)

This is a great course


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

Eek! Dodgy descent


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

Stannard Froome and Cummings all up at the sharp end of the peloton


----------



## Crackle (6 Aug 2016)

This is turning into an interesting race.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Good to see Spain doing their turn on the front in addition to Stannard, presumably Italy will also get involved at some point.

I'd also like autocorrect to stop changing Stannard to Standard


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> This is turning into an interesting race.



Part of me thinks that a lot of races are this interesting in the early stages, but we just don't normally get to see it.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

Yates is a long way back


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2016)

I reckon that some riders will get lapped at some stage


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> I reckon that some riders will get lapped at some stage



I don't think that's allowed to happen. They'll get picked up by the broom wagon.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Just got here - who's in the break? Looks like Kwiatkowski, Albasini, Pantano, then...???


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Just got here - who's in the break? Looks like Kwiatkowski, Albasini, Pantano, then...???



Geschke, the Russian and one of the Norwegians


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Geschke, the Russian and one of the Norwegians



Thanks. Kotchetkov and Bystrom?


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Just got here - who's in the break? Looks like Kwiatkowski, Albasini, Pantano, then...???



Kochetkov, Bystrom, Geschke


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> I sometimes wonder about the commentary. Boardman mentioned that the Danes had now come to the front, but missing that Froome plus one other GB rider (either Stannard or Cummings) were there as well. *Surely that would have been more relevant?*



Don't worry, the Beeb will have plenty of utterly maddening UKcentric favouritism in other sports over the next two weeks or whatever it is.


I am not even going for countries here, only certain riders.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

User said:


> What satellite channel might a person find this on?



472 or 480


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

BBC 1 Red Button


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Or online at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36439120 (I could only find Rugby 7s on RB)


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

User said:


> A channel devoted to Greek Songs. There really is something for everyone.



Maybe it's a sung commentary.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (6 Aug 2016)

So why is the Road Race not on the Red Button as indicated by Hazel Irvine? Ahh!


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Perhaps I ought to clarify, I am in Turkey.



Have you won the Transcontinental Race then?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

I'm back to watching the rowing, it seems a little bouncey for those fineshells!

And, Lithuania have just beaten Britain in a heat..... OH IT IS THE END OF THE WORLD!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

Turdus philomelos said:


> So why is the Road Race not on the Red Button as indicated by Hazel Irvine? Ahh!



It is.... Or was


----------



## Turdus philomelos (6 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> It is.... Or was


Which freeview channel please, nothing on channel 200, 601 or 602.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

And Jinny Thrasher has just won the first gold of the games in the shooting for the U.S. (Ironic that).


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Which freeview channel please, nothing on channel 200, 601 or 602.



This is just the BBC on a Sky box.

Apparently people are having problems with it as well, it isn't just you. It is down to the age of your technology or something, but I think they are trying to fix it.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (6 Aug 2016)

I said to him in doors we needed a new box.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

150km to go anyway


----------



## Turdus philomelos (6 Aug 2016)

I said to him in doors we needed a new box.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Or online at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36439120 (I could only find Rugby 7s on RB)



Ironically that doesn't seem to work for me


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Turdus philomelos said:


> I said to him in doors we needed a new box.



Did he listen to you the second time?


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I'm back to watching the rowing, it seems a little bouncey for those fineshells!



While you were away one of them capsized


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

I am watching it again now and there is no commentary, which is kinda nice


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> While you were away one of them capsized



Did they?? 

That must have been pretty serious for it to happen to experienced scullers!


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Thought we'd lost part of the breakaway but they were all hiding behind Getschke. Do seem to have lost commentary though, unless they've got bored


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

Commentary is back now in the cycling.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Oops, they've woken up again.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

They just had a break and had something to eat apparently.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

That's ok, Chris, while you were on your lunch break, Simon was asleep...


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> That's ok, Chris, while you were on your lunch break, Simon was asleep...



Chris obviously has to keep poking him to keep him awake.


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2016)

I noticed that the organisers had a plan B for the cobbled section as it looks as though the tarmac on the other side of the barriers runs the entire length


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

Is it "normal" for chains to fall off like this over the cobbles?


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Is it "normal" for chains to fall off like this over the cobbles?



I wouldn't have said to this extent, but the cobbles do look quite rough and we're used to watching cobbled classics with top class riders and mechanics. I'd guess the mechanicing and mechanical quality is a lot more variable in an Olympic event? Some of the national squads can be pretty strapped for cash and equipment.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

I think it's not helped that they have a descent onto the first cobbled section, so they are hitting it at speed, and it's a sharp change of gradient. This I think is also causing the problems with the seat posts - when you hit the flat, your backside bangs down onto the seat and puts it under extra strain, so it slips down.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

Been lucky with the weather...


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Been lucky with the weather...



A nice winter's day, in fact.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Tom Dumoulin has stopped.



Assume Dumoulin baled out to save his arm for the TT.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

GB leading the rugby 7s but some silly unforced errors.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I wouldn't have said to this extent, but the cobbles do look quite rough and we're used to watching cobbled classics with top class riders and mechanics. I'd guess the mechanicing and mechanical quality is a lot more variable in an Olympic event? Some of the national squads can be pretty strapped for cash and equipment.





Buddfox said:


> I think it's not helped that they have a descent onto the first cobbled section, so they are hitting it at speed, and it's a sharp change of gradient. This I think is also causing the problems with the seat posts - when you hit the flat, your backside bangs down onto the seat and puts it under extra strain, so it slips down.


Good points, thanks. 



HF2300 said:


> Assume Dumoulin baled out to save his arm for the TT.


Yeah, that was my guess.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> GB leading the rugby 7s but some silly unforced errors.



Just channel hopped to see what else was on, and was delighted to see that when commentating on the Equestrianism, one refers to taking a 'luncheon break' not a lunch break.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

Just back home, are they showing the rugby 7s as an interlude to the cycling?


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Assume Dumoulin baled out to save his arm for the TT.


Yep, he had one off the wrist. A cast, that is.


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2016)

Bit naughty from Aru and his team car


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

It's on Ch 561 on Virgin


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Yep, he had one off the wrist. A cast, that is.



You naughty boy, Richiepoo.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Just channel hopped to see what else was on, and was delighted to see that when commentating on the Equestrianism, one refers to taking a 'luncheon break' not a lunch break.



Of course. Lunch breaks are for the servants.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

Now watching the ladies Rugby 7s, GB vs Brazil.

It is the very first game seeing as it has been introduced at these games, and GB scored the very first try.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> You naughty boy, Richiepoo.


Tee hee


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Just back home, are they showing the rugby 7s as an interlude to the cycling?



They seem to be confused what they're showing where. They're doing a variety on BBC1. I've been watching cycling online at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36439120. It's alleged it's on RB but I haven't found it.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Now watching the ladies Rugby 7s, GB vs Brazil.
> 
> It is the very first game seeing as it has been introduced at these games, and GB scored the very first try.


The rugby thread is thaddaway >>>>


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Now watching the ladies Rugby 7s, GB vs Brazil.
> 
> It is the very first game seeing as it has been introduced at these games, and GB scored the very first try.



Second game, I think. France - Spain was on earlier.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Just channel hopped to see what else was on, and was delighted to see that when commentating on the Equestrianism, one refers to taking a 'luncheon break' not a lunch break.



They also ask you to wave in appreciation instead of clap for certain compettitors as their horses can be nervous.

Certainly that is what happened when I went to see it in the Paralympics at Greenwich last time and it was rather lovely to see several hundred people all waving in relative silence.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Second game, I think. France - Spain was on earlier.


Bum, the commentators lied to me.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

Anyway, bikes!


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Hope GB are with the Czechs here...

Edit: Adam Yates, who's been at the back all day, is with the main peloton. As Boardman says, don't think this will be terminal, but will cost some people some effort


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Czech Republic attacking


----------



## Big Dave laaa (6 Aug 2016)

If Lizzie is watching she should be texting her mechanic to get some wire bottle cages on and squeeze them in a bit.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Hope GB are with the Czechs here...



G, Stannard and Froome in the front group.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> I noticed that the organisers had a plan B for the cobbled section as it looks as though the tarmac on the other side of the barriers runs the entire length



Commentators just said the new Tarmac has been laid specially for the time trial.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Cummings should take it easy here - if he's got some beans, they'd be better expended on the second circuit


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

They're looking for Yates - wasn't that him with Cummings?


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> They're looking for Yates - wasn't that him with Cummings?



No I saw him in the main peloton


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

"That's not Uran, it's a rider from Iran" 

Lucky he looks ok anyway.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

Iran crashed, not Uran


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Commentators just said the new Tarmac has been laid specially for the time trial.


As they said, cobbles would be fun for a tt.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

I have to go out at 6.30 and it won't be finished by then. 
Likely Lads result avoidance again.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Looks like it will all be back together before the second circuit


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Am trying to work out what Yates is up to. He can't have expended much effort at this point - I wonder whether he'll have a crack up the climb on the second circuit to see if he can make something stick.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Am trying to work out what Yates is up to. He can't have expended much effort at this point - I wonder whether he'll have a crack up the climb on the second circuit to see if he can make something stick.


He was very cagey about his role in the interview they showed before the race.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Aug 2016)

"thats Ritchie Porte, look his foot came off"

Mrs SB's head snaps up from her iPad expecting blood.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> "thats Ritchie Porte, look his foot came off"
> 
> Mrs SB's head snaps up from her iPad expecting blood.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Cummings is doing a Poels, and Poels is suffering!


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

Boardman talking with his mouth full. He must be putting on the weight during this race


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2016)

Yates off the back


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> While you were away one of them capsized



The Serbian pair??


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2016)

Back in the peloton now


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2016)

pub calling?


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2016)

Bit naughty drafting the team GB car, wasn't it!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> pub calling?



Not after last night at the pub and then the Wine fueled Opening Ceremony thread.

My head is still a bit painful.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Bit naughty drafting the team GB car, wasn't it!


I tutted.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> The Serbian pair??



Not sure, I came into it half way through and they were already swimming.


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Bit naughty drafting the team GB car, wasn't it!


Only the same as Aru


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I tutted.


I raised an eyebrow


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I raised an eyebrow



Ah. You are Roger Moore and ICMFP. Which eyebrow?


----------



## SWSteve (6 Aug 2016)

Those lime green Canyons look pretty good.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

Albasini looks like a bloke who's had too many facelifts


----------



## Crackle (6 Aug 2016)

Some of the Tour riders look tired.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Some of the Tour riders look tired.


Some of the Tour couch potatoes are feeling the pace too


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Ah. You are Roger Moore and ICMFP. Which eyebrow?



He's only got the one.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Not sure, I came into it half way through and they were already swimming.



I can only find this so far and it isn't very good (because they seem to be focussing on the New Zealanders). I can say however that with having only one blade (oar) on one side, if you have a 'crab' or have some other misfortune the whole boat suddenly becomes unstable as there is nothing on that side to balance it any more.

Still, a bit surprising to happen at that level.

Sorry folks, it is quick:


View: https://youtu.be/7xvv3jdkw2E


----------



## rualexander (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> They seem to be confused what they're showing where. They're doing a variety on BBC1. I've been watching cycling online at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36439120. It's alleged it's on RB but I haven't found it.


I've been watching it on the red button all afternoon so it is there, got the rugby at first but then from the blue button menu was able to get the cycling.

Think they need better soundproofing in the commentary boxes, have heard at least three other broadcasters commentators coming through in the background!


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

GB out of the men's 60kg Judo


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

Race about to go live on BBC1 folks!

Still got 86km to go.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> View: https://youtu.be/7xvv3jdkw2E




Even with the sound off, I could hear the New Zealand team laughing.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

rualexander said:


> .. then from the blue button menu was able to get the cycling.



Oh, I couldn't. It's back on BBC1 now.


----------



## sleaver (6 Aug 2016)

Stupid question time warning!

Why do they all have to use the same bottles? Is it just to save the logistics of each Country having to ship bottles to Brazil?


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

The amount Stannard's been doing I wonder if they'll lose him quite quickly on Vista Chinesa?


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

User said:


> There is a certain similarity.



What, between his eyebrows?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

sleaver said:


> Stupid question time warning!
> 
> Why do they all have to use the same bottles? Is it just to save the logistics of each Country having to ship bottles to Brazil?



Branding I think


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

I don't have control of the TV remote control now and we are watching the Woman's beach Volley Ball.

I wouldn't mind, but. The. Cycling. Is. ON!!

What is happening, anything??


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I don't have control of the TV remote control now and we are watching the Woman's beach Volley Ball.
> 
> I wouldn't mind, but, the, Cycling, is, ON!!
> 
> What is happening, anything??


Lots of men in lycra.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

They're just coming through town to the bottom of the first Vista Chinesa loop


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Lots of men in lycra.



Now Jo, calm down.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Bystrom dropped.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

It's showtime!!!


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

User said:


> There is a certain similarity.


There is now with him aged 88. Slightly less in his Bond days...


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

@Mad Doug Biker can you not get it on your puter / tablet / phone?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

We are back now, thanks


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

I keep mistaking Belgium for Astana


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> @Mad Doug Biker can you not get it on your puter / tablet / phone?



The iPad seems to be dead slow and stop right now, and the website posted earlier didn't work, so.... No.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Lots of men in lycra.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> The iPad seems to be dead slow and stop right now, and the website posted earlier didn't work, so.... No.



BBC online broadcast is in Flash which Apple won't let you use.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Simon Brotherton plugs the hungry peloton, the sequel to the hungry caterpillar


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Is that Cummings cracked?


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Is that Cummings cracked?


Yup.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Can't help feeling GB have been suckered into doing the work for everyone else.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

Er, large bang at the finish line? Another lantern rouge?


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I keep mistaking Belgium for Astana



The blue Belgium jersey with the tricolour is my no.1 favourite jersey.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

What was the bang, anyone know yet?


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Can't help feeling GB have been suckered into doing the work for everyone else.


But they've only used up Cummmings and Stannard


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Can't help feeling GB have been suckered into doing the work for everyone else.



The Spanish have done a fair bit, but the Italians were definitely saving their energy.

Shockingly a Russian who has never really shown much form is off the front on his own. Absolutely no chance whatsoever that he's doped...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> The blue Belgium jersey with the tricolour is my no.1 favourite jersey.
> 
> View attachment 138109



'Tis nice, I admit!


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> The Spanish have done a fair bit, but the Italians were definitely saving their energy.
> 
> Shockingly a Russian who has never really shown much form is off the front on his own. Absolutely no chance whatsoever that he's doped...


I was going to have him in a double with Lizzie A


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I was going to have him in a double with Lizzie A



Not sure we want to know about your private fantasies.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

Anti bomb squad detonation at finish line according to twitter


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> BBC online broadcast is in Flash which Apple won't let you use.



I just had to go out to pick up my son and was watching it on my iphone using the iplayer app while I waited for him.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Anti bomb squad detonation at finish line according to twitter


Do they have a pro bomb squad too?


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Anti bomb squad detonation at finish line according to twitter



Blimey, you can't trust anyone these days. They, of all people, should know better.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

I don't fancy that descent


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

"Crowds a bit of a problem here..."

Seem quite tame compared to the crowds at the TdF.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Taaramae! I fleetingly considered him as a flair pick for the punditry. Then thought better of it.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I just had to go out to pick up my son and was watching it on my iphone using the iplayer app while I waited for him.



Maybe using HTML5 or something in the iPlayer app. I was theorising about why the BBC website link (which is Flash) wouldn't work for MDB on iPad. Meanwhile, back at the bikes...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Do they have a pro bomb squad too?


Maybe Lizzie was due a test and they were trying to wake her up...


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

Yates is looking poised for a sprint home...


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Yates is looking poised for a sprint home...



Must have been suffering post Tour or just ill

Edit: is he still there? Boardman just mentioned him but I didn't think he'd made the selection to the Froome group


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> But they've only used up Cummmings and Stannard



Cummings obviously couldn't stick with the climb because of that extra M he was carrying.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2016)

That corner resembles the famous one at the Monaco Grand Prix circuit.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Cummings obviously couldn't stick with the climb because of that extra M he was carrying.


m=mass


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Must have been suffering post Tour or just ill
> 
> Edit: is he still there? Boardman just mentioned him but I didn't think he'd made the selection to the Froome group


Yes, he's near the front of the main group


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> That corner resembles the famous one at the Monaco Grand Prix circuit.



Mirabeau?


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

That big edge to the tarmac at the side is scary


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> That big edge to the tarmac at the side is scary


I was just thinking the same, except I also used an expletive or two.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Mirabeau?



This one:







Don't know what it's called. But it's just before the tunnel under the hotel. 

I walked round the circuit in 1981.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the one.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Chances of Froome getting Rui Costa not to wheel suck are pretty non-existent


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

I cycled it round it when I was riding around Alpes-Maritimes - there are some surprisingly steep climbs on the circuit. Casino Square is not normally open to traffic, so I was trying to work out a way through and then suddenly realised i was on the hairpin. Then round the next corner you come out to the famous tunnel. I wasn't quite as fast as an F1 car...


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Back on topic, team GB have got to be happy about their position at the moment. G in a break which will surely be the only break by the top of the climb for the second time. Froome and Yates both ready to make a move, two riders who have form against the leading riders from the other teams. I'm cautiously optimistic - the main worry being the length of the final run in, which will allow for people to be caught unless they've made a big gap


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Mirabeau?



No, she went of her own accord.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

Check Castroviejo's bike for a motor!


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> No, she went of her own accord.


Jakarta?


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Jakarta?



Bless you.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Apparently the NBC commentary on the opening ceremony last night involved their team remarking how Djibouti sounded like 'yer booty' - thanks for that


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

All that beer and champagne on the way to Paris went to Froome's head: he's just picked up a cold one.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Check Castroviejo's bike for a motor!



Sky will be wanting to sign him next year.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Sky will be wanting to sign him next year.


Swap him for Kwiat?


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2016)

Oooh look, another type of green canyon


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Kwiat can't survive for another loop, surely?


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

G looks stuffed.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Hats off to Kwiatkowski, that was quite a break.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> ... the main worry being the length of the final run in, which will allow for people to be caught unless they've made a big gap



And will give a few riders a chance to attack on the flat and pinch it at the last...


----------



## rualexander (6 Aug 2016)

Do the riders choose their own bikes for the Olympics? 
I notice that the GB guys aren't all riding the same brands/models are they?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

Oh bum, I am having to go elsewhere, so the race is on record for later.

Enjoy!


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Round Mirabeau again.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

rualexander said:


> Do the riders choose their own bikes for the Olympics?
> I notice that the GB guys aren't all riding the same brands/models are they?



GB are using Cervelo T5GB for the track and the individual riders' team bikes for the road.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

That's Porte!


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Porte out, crashed.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Aug 2016)

RICHIE PORTE! fark


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2016)

Going down like flies.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

rualexander said:


> Do the riders choose their own bikes for the Olympics?



They'll ride their team bikes, but resprayed in neutral colours.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Nibali attacks!


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Go Yatesy!


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

So that's Nibali, Aru, Caruso, Majka, Kwiatkowski, Yates, Thomas, Henao, GVA, Fulgsang all in that lead group. Could be a cracking last lap.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Simon Brotherton said:


> That must be Rui Costa on the wheel there...



But of course.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Not entirely surprising to see Kwiatkowski getting cramp!

Valverde must be kicking himself.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Chris Boardman said:


> You've got to keep eating and drinking all the time.



That's always been my philosophy.


----------



## philk56 (6 Aug 2016)

Can't see them holding on.


----------



## Booyaa (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> That's always been my philosophy.


Mine too, hence why I am so damn slow.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Good job well done by Caruso.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

It's all happening here!


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Frooooooome!


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

TBH I'd quite like to see Purito win this.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

G is doing brilliantly to hang on. Nibali looks imperious.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Henao also looking very strong.


----------



## Va Va Froome (6 Aug 2016)

Ooooh! It's getting proper exciting now!!


----------



## Crackle (6 Aug 2016)

Froome should probably give this up


----------



## Crackle (6 Aug 2016)

Its all getting cagey


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

No, Simon Brotherton, I've no idea why Astana man Fuglsang would be riding on the front.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Aug 2016)

Spreading my watching between a BBBQ for my birthday. Nibali looks like a man who knows he will get it sorted


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Alaphilippe is on fire!


----------



## mjr (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Maybe using HTML5 or something in the iPlayer app. I was theorising about why the BBC website link (which is Flash) wouldn't work for MDB on iPad. Meanwhile, back at the bikes...


Yes, the BBC are still using obsolete plugins which Adobe only produce for a few systems. It's like BBC broadcasting that you can only watch on Samsung TVs. Nobbers. HTML 5 has only been out for how long?


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Chute!


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

Nibali and Henao down!


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

I was just about to post that this was a masterclass in descending...


----------



## Crackle (6 Aug 2016)

Ah bollocks!


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Eeesh - that's tough


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

So question is can Majka stay out on his own or does being solo increase the chances of him being caught?


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

That looks nasty.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Alaphilippe to close it down on the flat run-in?


----------



## philk56 (6 Aug 2016)

Thomas down!


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

G down!


----------



## mjr (6 Aug 2016)

Thomas sat in a gutter, gutted


----------



## Crackle (6 Aug 2016)

At least Thomas hasn't broken his glasses


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

G is down.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

So where is Froome?


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> So where is Froome?



Too far back, unfortunately


----------



## philk56 (6 Aug 2016)

Looks like they're fighting for second place.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

This lot aren't even trying to chase Majka, they're racing for places.


----------



## PaulB (6 Aug 2016)

Poor coverage of this ridiculous course though.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

I'm not counting Alaphillipe out yet - that gap could come down awfully fast, particularly if they get him in their sights.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Gap already down to 11 seconds....


----------



## Crackle (6 Aug 2016)

Majka looking cooked


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

GVA FTW


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

This has been a great race


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

2kms, 4 seconds.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

But where's Alaphilippe?


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> But where's Alaphilippe?



Not going to catch.


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> But where's Alaphilippe?



Miles back...!


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

Here we go....


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

GVA!!


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

That was absolutely brilliant. 

And G is up and over the line!


----------



## iandg (6 Aug 2016)

What a great finale!!!


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

Will the women's race be over the same course tomorrow?


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Will the women's race be over the same course tomorrow?



Yes but with fewer laps of the loops.


----------



## ManiaMuse (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Will the women's race be over the same course tomorrow?


Same course but only 2 laps of the first circuit and 1 lap of the second circuit I think.

Great race though, lots of stories. On another day could have been Thomas', good to see him make the finish on the bike at least, guessing Froome stopped for him which is a good way to pay him back for the Tour. A bit gutting for Majka.

Hope Nibali and Porte aren't too badly injured.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Yes but with fewer laps of the loops.


Hope they've been watching today.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> This has been a great race



Yeah, well done to the organisers for creating a fantastic course.


----------



## mjr (6 Aug 2016)

At least it's a better winner than last time


----------



## SWSteve (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> This lot aren't even trying to chase Majka, they're racing for places.


Check the results


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

Two things immediately spring to mind - hats off to the organisers for creating a great route, it had everything and even the early loops were entertaining with the cobbles.

And secondly, hats off to team GB, who looked so much more in control of their tactics, and bar an unfortunate crash did everything right. If Nibali and Henao had stayed upright as well, maybe G wouldn't have medalled, but at every point in the race, our riders were in good positions. They rode like the experienced riders they are.


----------



## Crackle (6 Aug 2016)

Jill Douglas is a rubbish interviewer


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

Chris and Simon have fallen asleep again...


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Chris and Simon have fallen asleep again...


Never mind, forgot I was watching the online coverage.


----------



## mjr (6 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Jill Douglas is a rubbish interviewer


It seems to be a widespread problem in cycling coverage. Instead of asking questions, the expected format seems to be to offer a bland statement and then the rider just talks about whatever they like. If they do ask questions, then some riders make fun of the question, as both Cavendish and Sagan demonstrated at the Tour


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Check the results



Compare and contrast Boardman's commentary to Millar's at the RideLondon last week: "It looks like they're not going to catch Majka, but if they get organised, the gap isn't all that big..."


----------



## mjr (6 Aug 2016)

Boardman thankful for Millar reminding him not to be so absolute? 

It was also interesting to see GVA pat Boardman on the shoulder. One Olympic champion saluting another, or commiserations for his recent loss?


----------



## ozboz (6 Aug 2016)

Got to admire these Lads , TdF then last week they were bombing round here ,200k's , then seven days later thousands of miles away in a tropical country riding a tough 200+ km circuit , , amazing , truly amazing


----------



## mjr (6 Aug 2016)

With fewer laps, tomorrow's women's race is likely to be stonking, isn't it?


----------



## Buddfox (6 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Compare and contrast Boardman's commentary to Millar's at the RideLondon last week: "It looks like they're not going to catch Majka, but if they get organised, the gap isn't all that big..."



What did Millar say?


----------



## ManiaMuse (6 Aug 2016)

I wonder if Froome gave Thomas his bike?

Froome was about a minute behind Thomas when he crashed. It didn't look like Thomas was getting up quickly at that point and it was all downhill/flat from there. But then Froome still finished about a minute behind Thomas.


----------



## Crackle (6 Aug 2016)

Hope Lizzy sets her alarm for tomorrow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> Same course but only 2 laps of the first circuit and 1 lap of the second circuit I think.
> 
> Great race though, lots of stories. On another day could have been Thomas', good to see him make the finish on the bike at least, guessing Froome stopped for him which is a good way to pay him back for the Tour. A bit gutting for Majka.
> 
> Hope Nibali and Porte aren't too badly injured.


If Froome did stop for G - which looks very possibly the case - I'm going to have to start liking him.


----------



## ManiaMuse (6 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> With fewer laps, tomorrow's women's race is likely to be stonking, isn't it?


Much smaller field though, only about 60-70 riders I think. More chance of a breakaway of 6-10 riders going on a long distance one I think.

Or might suit the strongest climber to go it alone as some of those climbs are going to be brutal for the women.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> Much smaller field though, only about 60-70 riders I think. More chance of a breakaway of 6-10 riders going on a long distance one I think.
> 
> Or might suit the strongest climber to go it alone as some of those climbs are going to be brutal for the women.


I don't think I've ever watched a women's race with proper (brutal) climbs. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> What did Millar say?



Millar was calling race over with 35km to go. I just thought it was interesting that Boardman was much more guarded in his comments, even though it didn't look like the chasers were going to get organised to catch Majka. It's almost as if he's seen a few bike races in his time and knows how quickly things can change!


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Millar was calling race over with 35km to go. I just thought it was interesting that Boardman was much more guarded in his comments, even though it didn't look like the chasers were going to get organised to catch Majka. It's almost as if he's seen a few bike races in his time and knows how quickly things can change!


Yeah, old dog vs the young pup.


----------



## ManiaMuse (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I don't think I've ever watched a women's race with proper (brutal) climbs. Really looking forward to it.


I remember watching the women's race in Beijing and that was pretty entertaining although mostly due to the weather which was absolutely horrendous rain (the day before for the men's race had been tropical heat so all the women had prepared for that). Don't think the course was particularly hilly though, more like the UK idea of hills really and mostly main roads.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Check the results



Despite the results I think I'll stick with what I said, given the way they were faffing about when I said it. I'd say Fuglsang and Van Avermaet probably thought the same given the way they attacked just afterwards; and I can't help feeling had that group not been busy looking at each other, we might have seen Alaphilippe in the medals rather than Majka.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Compare and contrast Boardman's commentary to Millar's at the RideLondon last week: "It looks like they're not going to catch Majka, but if they get organised, the gap isn't all that big..."



I think you may be getting a bit hung up on Millar. I'm sure if we made enough of a fuss we could get P&P or Hugh Porter back.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> I don't think I've ever watched a women's race with proper (brutal) climbs. Really looking forward to it.


Given the amount of crashes on the womens race in Paris on the last day of TdF I'm not certain its something to look forward to.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I think you may be getting a bit hung up on Millar.



It's not Millar I'm hung up on. I like him very much as a commentator - very much enjoyed his back-of-the-moto stuff at RideLondon. It's just some of the pompous shite that was spouted about him during the Tour that still rankles a bit. Boardman is a far superior race analyst.

But OK, I've made my point so I'll shut up now.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I can't help feeling had that group not been busy looking at each other, we might have seen Alaphilippe in the medals rather than Majka.



Alaphilippe must be kicking himself for missing out there. A bit of tactical naivety and inexperience perhaps? Maybe that will come with time. GVA used to be the same, iirc.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

By my admittedly slightly dodgy reckoning only one rider in top 30 didn't ride in the Tour de France (Zeits in 9th, in case you are interested...)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Aug 2016)

Alaphilippe was never really in it, always looked like he was just off the pace and fighting to get just outside the medals. It was a really entertaining race overall. I wonder when we are going to stop saying that Nibali is the best descender in the peloton. On recent evidence, it is more like 'was' the best descender. There are several others who seem to be smoother and don't crash as often. Great win for a deserving winner in the end. GVA has been getting his rewards over the last few months. Unfortunate for Majka, but IMO he was always going to be third even if the original trio he was with had stayed together...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

Porte suspected of having a broken collarbone according to AUS Olympic Team on twitter


----------



## mjr (6 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I think you may be getting a bit hung up on Millar.


@smutchin  Millar, innit?


----------



## Crackle (6 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Porte suspected of having a broken collarbone according to AUS Olympic Team on twitter


He was holding his arm. 

He's a lucky bugger ain't he. I think he needs to ditch his lucky rabbit's foot. I mean it wasn't lucky for the rabbit.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

I am really looking forward to the women's race, not that I'll see it as I am driving my mum home. So that'll be both events missed, having missed the men's race due to being out for a meal; very nice it was too, venison steak with peppercorn sauce, onion rings and thick cut chips 

There was a teenager and his dad at the table next to me trying to watch the race on their phones; the teenager was just about up to date with the race (probably 30 seconds to a minute behind the live text feed I was watching) but his dad was fecking miles behind. I know this as "dad" shouted "Nibali is down!" when me and his son were following the last 2km of the race...I suggested that dad might want to put his phone down and listen to his son providing commentary. I then helped "teenager" by identifying that the "Spanish rider" was in fact Polish and that the "not sure who it is but I think it's Froome" was GVA. 

It was quite nice to be able to speak to other people about cycling  even if their rider ID was as good as Uncle Phil


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

Nibali has a broken collar bone; he is not a suspect in any crimes.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Even with the sound off, I could hear the New Zealand team laughing.



Turns out they didn't close the gate (what the blade.... Oar, sorry, sits in) properly, so it popped open and the blade came out, destabalising the boat.

What a school boy error to make


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Porte suspected of having a broken collarbone according to AUS Olympic Team on twitter


Shoulder blade (scapula) rather than Collar Bone (clavicle) now confirmed


----------



## dragon72 (7 Aug 2016)

I don't think Froome gave his ride to Thomas. Thomas would surely have tweeted to say cheers publicly.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> It's just some of the pompous shite that was spouted about him during the Tour that still rankles a bit.



I don't recall that. I do think it's probably a lot easier to call what's going on in a race from the overview back at base rather than from the back of a moto charging between groups, but I think having someone doing that is a great idea. I think also Boardman has a slight advantage in that not yesterday (when he was commentating live) but generally (i.e. when we see him on GTs) he's summarising, which means he has the benefit of hindsight.

When we're discussing things here I often think you have to hedge what you're saying about with caveats. Yesterday was a good example; it would have been easy to call Majka for the win, and he'd have got it too had GVA and Fuglsang not decided 'stuff this lot, we're off'.

I think a lot of the difference between Boardman and Millar is what you'd expect; (relatively) youthful enthusiasm vs. the slower but more thoughtful assessment of someone who's spent a big chunk of his life thinking deeply about bike racing; and nothing wrong with either of those.

Anyway, I've wittered on about this too much as well now. I have to say I think commentary teams we've seen involving Millar, Boardman or preferably both are probably the best I can recall, and thank goodness we don't still have P&P.



smutchin said:


> Alaphilippe must be kicking himself for missing out there. A bit of tactical naivety and inexperience perhaps? Maybe that will come with time. GVA used to be the same, iirc.





Flying_Monkey said:


> Alaphilippe was never really in it, always looked like he was just off the pace and fighting to get just outside the medals...



It'd be interesting to know what was going on in that group. Naivety or legs, or a bit of both? I thought Alaphilippe was in with a chance had he realised it, but maybe he didn't have the legs. Some riders never seem to pick up tactical nous, but I'd guess with Alaphilippe it'll come with time. Still young. I don't think he's done that many classics either, which might have helped? Though he's had some good results in those he has done.

I also wonder how much information they were getting - did they know (understand) Majka was catchable? GVA certainly seemed to. I thought they had race radios this year, and I thought I saw mikes on one or two riders, but no-one seemed to be talking and the information going back to the commentary teams seemed to be very thin at times.



Flying_Monkey said:


> I wonder when we are going to stop saying that Nibali is the best descender in the peloton. On recent evidence, it is more like 'was' the best descender. There are several others who seem to be smoother and don't crash as often.



I hadn't noticed Nibali crashing excessively, just yesterday and the Tour, but I think he's a bit older and slower and there are good descenders coming through who have the banzai bravery of youth.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I don't recall that. I do think it's probably a lot easier to call what's going on in a race from the overview back at base rather than from the back of a moto charging between groups, but I think having someone doing that is a great idea. I think also Boardman has a slight advantage in that not yesterday (when he was commentating live) but generally (i.e. when we see him on GTs) he's summarising, which means he has the benefit of hindsight.
> 
> When we're discussing things here I often think you have to hedge what you're saying about with caveats. Yesterday was a good example; it would have been easy to call Majka for the win, and he'd have got it too had GVA and Fuglsang not decided 'stuff this lot, we're off'.
> 
> ...


No race radios - still banned under Olympic rules.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2016)

BBC's coverage of the Women's Road Race will be here
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36599526 (16:15 - 20:21)


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> No race radios - still banned under Olympic rules.



Thanks Jo. They were OK by the UCI this year but I couldn't remember the Olympic situation and CBA to check. That might explain a lot then.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (7 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> BBC's coverage of the Women's Road Race will be here
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36599526 (16:15 - 20:21)



Going to swerve that: she shouldn't be there.


----------



## andrew_s (7 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> ...from the back of a moto charging between groups, but I think having someone doing that is a great idea.


this isn't anything new (Jalabert has done similar on the Tour), but I think it's a host broadcaster thing rather than part of the general feed that goes to everybody. Everybody getting a commentator bike isn't really on, especially given the number of recent rider/moto interface events.


> Majka for the win, and he'd have got it too had GVA and Fuglsang not decided 'stuff this lot, we're off'.
> <snip>
> I thought Alaphilippe was in with a chance had he realised it, but maybe he didn't have the legs.


The impression I had was that Alaphilippe bridging up to the group was what triggered the GVA/Fulgsang attack - to get away before he'd recovered from the bridging effort


> I also wonder how much information they were getting - did they know (understand) Majka was catchable? GVA certainly seemed to.


The roads for the run-in were flat, wide, and mostly fairly straight, and the gap was only 15-20s. They would have been able to see Majka, or at least his vehicle entourage.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Aug 2016)

Guyincognito76 said:


> Going to swerve that: she shouldn't be there.


All of them?


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> All of them?


I'm led to believe that there are some other women in the race. Is that so, Jo?


----------



## Louch (7 Aug 2016)

I didnt see any of this race as being great. Had me that bored I went out and cycled in the rain instead midway Coverage was piss poor, and did nothing for me. What did I miss?


----------



## screenman (7 Aug 2016)

Guyincognito76 said:


> Going to swerve that: she shouldn't be there.



Who?


----------



## Booyaa (7 Aug 2016)

As of yesterday there is 67 riders lining up for the start of the race. I think he must mean the lone Russian rider.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2016)

I see that Rodriguez has said yesterday's race will be his last.


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I see that Rodriguez has said yesterday's race will be his last.


The nearly man.
And no whiff of scandal AFAIK


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I see that Rodriguez has said yesterday's race will be his last.



Yes, I think he said that a while ago. Shame, a great rider; but age is catching up with him. There was a point he looked really strong yesterday up the last climb - it would have been a great result if he'd won.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

andrew_s said:


> this isn't anything new (Jalabert has done similar on the Tour), but I think it's a host broadcaster thing rather than part of the general feed that goes to everybody. Everybody getting a commentator bike isn't really on, especially given the number of recent rider/moto interface events.
> 
> The impression I had was that Alaphilippe bridging up to the group was what triggered the GVA/Fulgsang attack - to get away before he'd recovered from the bridging effort
> The roads for the run-in were flat, wide, and mostly fairly straight, and the gap was only 15-20s. They would have been able to see Majka, or at least his vehicle entourage.



They could feed it to all broadcasters, though there would be a language barrier on internationally broadcast events. You (used to) see on the Tour feed a little microphone symbol pop up now and again - I think that signified moto commentary.



andrew_s said:


> The impression I had was that Alaphilippe bridging up to the group was what triggered the GVA/Fulgsang attack - to get away before he'd recovered from the bridging effort. The roads for the run-in were flat, wide, and mostly fairly straight, and the gap was only 15-20s. They would have been able to see Majka, or at least his vehicle entourage.



I can't recall the details well enough now - it was nearly a day ago! I fancied the attack came just before they were in a position to see Majka, or maybe it was Majka coming into view and Alaphilippe arriving that triggered it. Either way they were faffing before that!


----------



## smutchin (7 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> The nearly man.



I think it was 2011 when he had a really strong early season, and the Tour course looked like it suited him well, but Katusha in their wisdom made a policy decision to send an all-Russian team - led by Vladimir Karpets!

I remember thinking at the time that he'd probably been denied his best chance of Grand Tour victory. But maybe Evans would have won it anyway. By the time the Vuelta came round, he'd gone off the boil.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Louch said:


> What did I miss?



An exciting, dynamic race with no team dominant that went right down to the wire, and a lot of attacking on an interesting, challenging and varied parcours


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I think it was 2011 when he had a really strong early season, and the Tour course looked like it suited him well, but Katusha in their wisdom made a policy decision to send an all-Russian team - led by Vladimir Karpets!.



I've felt quite often that he hasn't been well served by Katusha. Their very variable backing for him has been quite odd at times.


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Aug 2016)

This is going to be one epic women's road race toughest women's course I've seen.


screenman said:


> Who?



Going to assume Armistead.


----------



## screenman (7 Aug 2016)

jarlrmai said:


> This is going to be one epic women's road race toughest women's course I've seen.
> 
> 
> Going to assume Armistead.



I hope not, she has not been found guilty.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2016)

screenman said:


> I hope not, she has not been found guilty.



Neither was OJ Simpson.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Provisional start list for the women's road race here:

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...mpic-games-womens-road-race-start-list-271103

Despite recent events, will still be supporting Armitstead for the win, hope she's got her head straight.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Is there a non BBC site where I can watch it??

The link yesterday didn't work on my iPad as it used Flash or something.


Thanks.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Is there a non BBC site where I can watch it??
> 
> The link yesterday didn't work on my iPad as it used Flash or something.
> 
> ...



@smutchin found it worked OK via the BBC iPlayer app on his Apple device, so might be worth trying that. It'll be on https://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/ though a lot of those feeds can be flash as well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2016)

And their off!


----------



## smutchin (7 Aug 2016)

Yes, use the iplayer app for Apple devices.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Aug 2016)

Looking forward to this race. Hopefully Armitstead has her head on straight.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Got it now, thanks!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Oh ffs, just when I get it too!!

Luckily the tennis which others wanted to see is nowhere to be seen, so we are watching the cycling on the red button anyway, so thanks, I'll know where to go to later!!

Also, the rowing has been cancelled for today due to the weather apparently 
Just imagine if you had a ticket and could only attend today?? There must be quite a few annoyed people out there right now!


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Armitstead already had enough...? :-)

Pooley stretching her legs...


----------



## smutchin (7 Aug 2016)

This is a great argument for banning radios in all races.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

As was yesterday's race. Boardman's right though, what exactly was Harris hoping to achieve?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

The Tennis isn't anywhere to be seen despite what the Radio Times says!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> As was yesterday's race. Boardman's right though, what exactly was Harris hoping to achieve?


Could she simply have been conserving energy so that she could work for the team when it gets really demanding?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> The Tennis isn't anywhere to be seen despite what the Radio Times says!!



rig the computer up to the telly and watch it online.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

So what went on there then? I was watching GB slaughter the Canadians in the Sevens.

Looked as though Pooley attacked and stretched it all out just as Armitstead had a problem?

What was Harris doing that Boardman wasn't happy with?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> rig the computer up to the telly and watch it online.



I don't want to encourage them. We are now watching the Gymnastics, which is ok, I mean, the road race must still have about 110km to go anyway


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I don't want to encourage them. We are now watching the Gymnastics, which is ok, I mean, the road race must still have about 110km to go anyway


112km. Lotte Kopecky(spelling?) of Belgium being allowed to ride away off the front, about to enter the circuit with the cobbles.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> So what went on there then? I was watching GB slaughter the Canadians in the Sevens.
> 
> Looked as though Pooley attacked and stretched it all out just as Armitstead had a problem?
> 
> What was Harris doing that Boardman wasn't happy with?


She simply sat at the rear of the peloton while LA was having to work her way back alone through the cars.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Got the road race again, that's nice!


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> She simply sat at the rear of the peloton while LA was having to work her way back alone through the cars.


Did Harris know Armistead had a puncture - without radios she may have realised Armistead had disappeared but without knowing why it would have been a bit silly to drop off the back of the peleton to find, say, Armistead had abandoned. One thing that has bemused me is if other teams have 4 cyclists why was Danni King not included?


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Got the road race again, that's nice!


No, it's in Rio, not Nice.

Sorry, I'll get me goat.


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2016)

Mike_P said:


> One thing that has bemused me is if other teams have 4 cyclists why was Danni King not included?


I think it is because the Olympics organisers hate women and don't allow their race to have as many riders as the men.


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> I think it is because the Olympics organisers hate women and don't allow their race to have as many riders as the men.


Four would still be less than five!


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Mike_P said:


> One thing that has bemused me is if other teams have 4 cyclists why was Danni King not included?



There's a quota dependent on world ranking according to rules set by the UCI which determines how many riders a national olympic committee are allowed to enter.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

Despite what the Canadian commentators keep saying, this has been a very conservative and cagey race so far, two lone attackers notwithstanding.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Peleton trying to come back now though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2016)

Emma Pooley is surely going to attack on this climb


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Romy Kaspar caught


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2016)

Or not.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Huang down but ok.

Yeah, never heard of her either


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

The descents are being more selective than the climbs right now. Tasty three-person break...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Various peeps off the front of the Peleton now including Ellen Van Djke.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

That break of four's quite strong.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

And Armstrong for the U.S. breaks away from the peleton!!

No, not him!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Katrin Garfoot trying to get up to the front too


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Breakaway includes

Van Djke, Bronzini, Plichta (spelling), Worrack and Armstrong


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Gap to the chase group coming down though - think GB right not to panic. We saw yesterday how things can change on the second circuit.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

But Lotte Kopecky is still the lone lead ahead of the breakaway (chase group) by 1.22, and then the Peleton are 12 seconds behind them


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> But Lotte Kopecky is still the lone lead ahead of the breakaway then the Peleton



Zero chance she stays away to the end


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Chase group about to caught at any moment surely?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

Pooley dragging the peloton back to the breakaway. I've got to say that she is justifying her selection today.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Leaf blowing on the road. Gerrooot the way!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

Leader narrowly avoids some guys on the road...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

But the stronger riders in the peloton not following up Pooley's efforts on the descent and the group pulls away again...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

Incidentally, Pooley is tiny. Even smaller than I remember her being.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Pooley and Elvin trying to get away, from the peleton


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Nice upside down 13 there


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

This doesn't feel like a good use of Pooley's energy. If we'd wanted a rider up the road, she should have gone with Armstrong. Better to save her effort for the climbs to come


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Vos off the front of the peleton


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> This doesn't feel like a good use of Pooley's energy. If we'd wanted a rider up the road, she should have gone with Armstrong. Better to save her effort for the climbs to come



I should think it was what Armitstead told her to do.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Incidentally, Pooley is tiny. Even smaller than I remember her being.



5' 1" / 157 cm


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Elvin Pooley and Vos have been caught again.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Canawell and Ritter just had a minor collision.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Bottles going flying on the cobbles with some lucky people there to collect them!


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2016)

Looks a bit grim over Bill's mother's...


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Canawell and Ritter just had a minor collision.





Mad Doug Biker said:


> Bottles going flying on the cobbles with some lucky people there to collect them!


I've switched Boardman off so I can listen to Doug instead


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Leader (Kopecky) 22 seconds ahead, the chasing group are roughly the same behind, and then the Peleton are roughly the same behind again.


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> I think it was 2011 when he had a really strong early season, and the Tour course looked like it suited him well, but Katusha in their wisdom made a policy decision to send an all-Russian team - led by Vladimir Karpets!
> 
> I remember thinking at the time that he'd probably been denied his best chance of Grand Tour victory. But maybe Evans would have won it anyway. By the time the Vuelta came round, he'd gone off the boil.


And he wasn't helped by ValvPiti when Rui Costa won the worlds, which would have been a deserved honour for JRod


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I've switched Boardman off so I can listen to Doug instead



Glad ye appreciate it!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Kopecky caught!


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Boardman's just said what I was thinking - not really sure why Kopecky hasn't dropped back to that chase group.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

And that, as they say, is that


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

Now the real race starts...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Peleton all stretched out with huge gaps now appearing once more


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2016)

Well, on my live stream Kopecky still hasn't been caught...

now she has.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Is it just Armitstead in this group for GB?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

I was thinking that those camera men on the motorbikes must have a long, hard day too, I mean, all that time trying to do your job vs the motion of the bike and also having that ruddy great camera.... Those guys must be fitter than they look, especially in events like le Tour!


----------



## Booyaa (7 Aug 2016)

screenman said:


> I hope not, she has not been found guilty.


She admitted missing the tests herself, I don't think there is any finding to be had.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, on my live stream Kopecky still hasn't been caught...
> 
> now she has.



BBC iPlayer is .2 of a Km behind, but yours sounds like it is longer!


----------



## User169 (7 Aug 2016)

Booyaa said:


> She admitted missing the tests herself, I don't think there is any finding to be had.



There's another thread for this.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, on my live stream Kopecky still hasn't been caught...
> 
> now she has.



Think your live stream may not be all that live.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Is it just Armitstead in this group for GB?



Ummm, Yes, and Pooley is there too


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Is it just Armitstead in this group for GB?



Pooley is up there too and will probably attack again on the next climb


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Pooley is up there too and will probably attack again on the next climb



Yeah that makes sense to me - try and break as many as possible on the steeper first part and set it up for Lizzie


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Lucky guy holding that Italian rider's arse there due to a technical issue with the bike...... Allegedly!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

All gone slow and cagey again for a while...


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Lucky guy holding that Italian rider's arse there!!


He was having a good feel. He even looked a bit embarrassed when he saw the camera on him.


----------



## mcshroom (7 Aug 2016)

Cooled down a bit too. All the colour changing bikes are back to orange


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Audrey Cordon off the front, but it wont last, surely?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Lucky guy holding that Italian rider's arse there due to a technical issue with the bike...... Allegedly!!



Sticky hands replace sticky bottles


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Think your live stream may not be all that live.


So if I refresh it now I'll miss a whole chunk of the race. Must remember not to read on here when it all heats up....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

This new break doesn't look very convincing


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2016)

Anyone notice the nice straight road along the seafront and the cycle path alongside sinuous


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Or, even better, knowing that Armisted is damaged goods and would be an unpopular winner, Pooley goes of the front and wins it herself.



I can think of a number of reasons Pooley might freelance, but that wouldn't be one of them.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

RIders having to duck the phone cameras there!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2016)

@Mad Doug Biker Murray is playing so BBC are bound to be showing the tennis now


----------



## guitarpete247 (7 Aug 2016)

I'm in Greece trying to get commentary from somewhere. Here seems to be the most into date I can find. BBC I can't get due to licencing restrictions. Anyone have any tips for when track starts.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

guitarpete247 said:


> I'm in Greece trying to get commentary from somewhere. Here seems to be the most into date I can find. BBC I can't get due to licencing restrictions. Anyone have any tips for when track starts.



www.cyclingfans.com


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2016)

GB have missed this break


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2016)

If youlisten carefully you can hear Philip Deignan hissing at Ferrand Prevot


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Elvin wheelsucking again.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Aug 2016)

Finished 3rd in Kettering. 

After that Rio must be such a letdown


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

Finally this is a strong break. It can't be allowed to stay away.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Mad Doug Biker Murray is playing so BBC are bound to be showing the tennis now



Watching it on iPlayer now thanks.

That breakaway looks good!!


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

This break is working very hard - they will pay for this on the climb I am sure. Armitstead hasn't done a great deal at this point so she must have something to give once it starts going uphill


----------



## Crackle (7 Aug 2016)

Time for Harris to justify her place.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Audrey Cordon off the front, but it wont last, surely?



Is she the one in _blue_?


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> This break is working very hard - they will pay for this on the climb I am sure. Armitstead hasn't done a great deal at this point so she must have something to give once it starts going uphill



There are some very strong riders in the lead group...


----------



## screenman (7 Aug 2016)

Booyaa said:


> She admitted missing the tests herself, I don't think there is any finding to be had.



Not quite correct.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> There are some very strong riders in the lead group...



True - but there are some very strong riders in the peloton, not least the Brits and the Americans. 1.5km into the climb and the gap has already come down by 30 seconds (if the time gap is accurate)


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> True - but there are some very strong riders in the peloton, not least the Brits and the Americans. 1.5km into the climb and the gap has already come down by 30 seconds (if the time gap is accurate)



It'll yo-yo as different groups are on different sections of the parcours.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2016)

guitarpete247 said:


> I'm in Greece trying to get commentary from somewhere. Here seems to be the most into date I can find. BBC I can't get due to licencing restrictions. Anyone have any tips for when track starts.


UK times:
Track:
_Thurs 11th Aug: _
Men's Team Sprint Qualifying 20:00 - 20:16
Women's Team Pursuit Qualifying 20:19 - 21:10
Men's Team Sprint 1st Round 21:10 - 21:23
Men's Team Pursuit Qualifying 21:23 - 22:19
Men's Team Sprint Finals 22:21 - 22:29
_Friday 12th Aug: _
Women's Team Sprint Qualifying 20:00 - 20:14
Men's Sprint Qualifying 20:14 - 20:50
Men's Team Pursuit 1st Round 20:52 - 21:17
Women's Team Sprint 1st Round 21:17 - 21:28
Men's Sprint 1/16 Finals 21:30 - 21:58
Women's Team Sprint Finals 22:00 - 22:08
Men's Team Pursuit Finals 22:20 - 22:50


----------



## Crackle (7 Aug 2016)

Cars out the gap


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2016)

Coming down quickly now


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

And back together.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Team GB need to get to the front of the peloton now - the next break may stick


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2016)

Mike_P said:


> Anyone notice the nice straight road along the seafront and the cycle path alongside sinuous


Yep but if you were riding along there, you would want to look at the beach half the time, wouldn't you? 

And as soon as I tried to point out the drunk bike track to those I was watching with, it straightened!


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Team GB need to get to the front of the peloton now - the next break may stick



I don't think there's a Team GB to get to the front, or much of a peloton left to get to the front of. It'll be Armitstead alone.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Looks like there's about 100m between the front group and the Armitstead group, but the commissaire's car is between the groups.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Armitstead looking good here, she seems more in control than those around her


----------



## Crackle (7 Aug 2016)

I wish Brotherton would stop whittering on about Armitstead and mention others


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2016)

Vos and Armitstead trying to keep in sight of the climbers in the hope of catching them before the finish.


----------



## smutchin (7 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> I wish Brotherton would stop whittering on about Armitstead and mention others



He clearly doesn't know any of the names. 

"And now we're looking at... er... two riders."


----------



## smutchin (7 Aug 2016)

Fingers crossed they all get down this descent safely.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Borghini and van der Breggen looking cooked


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

B&B are doing quite a good P&P impression at the mo.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

I think Boardman is wrong to say Armitstead is out if it - 50 seconds not far

EDIT - he has just corrected himself!


----------



## PaulB (7 Aug 2016)

Imagine the damage to cycling in general and British cycling in particular Elizabeth Arms....Armistead's victory here would do.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> I think Boardman is wrong to say Armitstead is out if it



Surely you're not suggesting Boardman might call the race wrong?


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

PaulB said:


> Imagine the damage to cycling in general and British cycling in particular Elizabeth Arms....Armistead's victory here would do.



Not very much.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Not very much.



Agreed


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Is @coffeejo in da house?


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Does anyone know who is in the Group 1 and Group 2 shown on the graphics? Is Group 1 van der Breggen, Borghini and Johanssen?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Armitstead and a few others now trying to bridge the gap to the leaders


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

I have the feeling that even Armitstead is ambivalent at being seen to be too strong now.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

Very similar to yesterday now: but two up front with a group chasing them down. Let's hope there are no crashes.


----------



## Crackle (7 Aug 2016)

Rain!


----------



## Dayvo (7 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> I think Boardman is wrong to say Armitstead is out if it



Yeah, how does he know what drugs she's taking!?


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I have the feeling that even Armitstead is ambivalent at being seen to be too strong now.



In interview perhaps, but any competitive rider isn't going to hold back on the road in an Olympic event


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Aug 2016)

PaulB said:


> Imagine the damage to cycling in general and British cycling in particular Elizabeth Arms....Armistead's victory here would do.


Shes said herself everything she achieves now is tainted and will be seen with suspicion. 

99% of the non bikey population see cycling as universally drug fueled and bent as a nine bob note anyway, win or lose, most people will think no different about cycling than they already do.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Very similar to yesterday now: but two up front with a group chasing them down. Let's hope there are no crashes.



And yesterday the lead rider got caught. Time to see who's got something left in the tank


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Abbott's really descending gingerly


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Abbott's really descending gingerly



I have a feeling she'll end up outside the medals


----------



## mcshroom (7 Aug 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Jeez that was bad - think that's where G went down


----------



## SWSteve (7 Aug 2016)

Bloody hell


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Ouch. That's really worrying, she's not moving.


----------



## smutchin (7 Aug 2016)

I feel sick.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Aug 2016)

P.S. I'm no great Armitstead fan just 'cos shes a Brit. I have no idea whether she is innocent or guilty of doping but we're a very niche more nuanced audience than the great unwashed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2016)

That looks really bad.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

shoot. Terrible crash.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Aug 2016)

Awful crash there, hope shes ok


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Frankly that crash puts all this bloody silly speculation about whether Armitstead's a doper into perspective.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Aug 2016)

She didnt move since hitting the floor . Bad feelings about that one


----------



## User169 (7 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> P.S. I'm no great Armitstead fan just 'cos shes a Brit. I have no idea whether she is innocent or guilty of doping but we're a very niche more nuanced audience than the great unwashed.



Ffs. There's a race on - if you want to blather about this, there's anotger thread just for it.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

I want to know how Van Vleuten is.


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2016)

ohnoohnoohnoohno


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I want to know how Van Vleuten is.



Doctor's won't have a prognosis in two minutes...


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2016)

Here comes Lizzie......


----------



## Booyaa (7 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I want to know how Van Vleuten is.


Fingers crossed for her.

Simon Brotherton is awful, great to see Lizzie getting back on though, think she is too far for Gold but hopefully she can get something.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2016)

Big group forming behind the lone leader now. No way Abbot is winning this.


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I want to know how Van Vleuten is.


No news is extremely scary news. I think she hit the kerb across her chest and head in the gutter but I hope NEVER to see a replay of it. Front wheel lock up for some reason.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

This will be a great finish - expect Abbott to get caught


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Doctor's won't have a prognosis in two minutes...



Not quite what I meant.


----------



## Crackle (7 Aug 2016)

This is all coming back together


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> No news is extremely scary news. I think she hit the kerb across her chest and head in the gutter but I hope NEVER to see a replay of it. Front wheel lock up for some reason.


Horrible crash but I thought her rear wheel skidded outwards and took the bike completely out of shape.


----------



## Crackle (7 Aug 2016)

Abbott doing exceptionally well


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Abbott doing exceptionally well



Yeah this is gutsy


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Borghini from a sprint...?


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

They're letting Longho-Borghini do all the work.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Nice ride by van der Breggen. Borghini just ran out of legs with 50m to go


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2016)

No news yet?


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Nice ride by van der Breggen. Borghini just ran out of legs with 50m to go



Yes, they let Borghini do all the work at the last, so she didn't have the legs. A great race, but I lost a lot of enthusiasm for it after the crash.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> No news yet?



Nothing yet.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

I only caught the crash out the corner of my eye as I was doing something at the time, so I personally would like to see it again, even just the once.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Aug 2016)

Scary that nothing has been said or shown since the crash. Genuinely hope she is still with us.


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Aug 2016)

I'm really worried for that rider.


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2016)

Nice to see a yank lose at the last moment



mjray said:


> No news is extremely scary news. I think she hit the kerb across her chest and head in the gutter but I hope NEVER to see a replay of it. Front wheel lock up for some reason.


Thought she was losing it on the approach to the bend - misuse of front brake in a panic? Looked horrific and hopefully the recording gets locked as not to be shown again.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Aug 2016)

WHY does the leading cyclist nearly always look behind to see where the following group is, instead of going hell for leather for the line. Shame for Abbott - a great race. I just hope the news about Van Vleuten isn't bad.


----------



## Booyaa (7 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I only caught the crash out the corner of my eye as I was doing something at the time, so I personally would like to see it again, even just the once.


Never nice to see a crash but that was one of the worst I have seen. You will be able to see it somewhere but it doesn't make for pleasant viewing.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I only caught the crash out the corner of my eye as I was doing something at the time, so I personally would like to see it again, even just the once.



Trust me, you don't. It was a trivial slide that turned into an endo, but the way she landed was horrible.


----------



## smutchin (7 Aug 2016)

News on Twitter is that she's "ok"

Remains to be seen what that really means but at least it's not what I feared when it happened.


----------



## screenman (7 Aug 2016)

Mike_P said:


> Nice to see a yank lose at the last moment
> 
> 
> Thought she was losing it on the approach to the bend - misuse of front brake in a panic? Looked horrific and hopefully the recording gets locked as not to be shown again.



Not sure about your first sentence.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I only caught the crash out the corner of my eye as I was doing something at the time, so I personally would like to see it again, even just the once.


No you wouldn't. I'd watch the French gymnast breaking his leg 100 times before seeing that crash again. I hope to god TMN is wrong.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2016)

I really hope van Vleuten was simply unconscious and not suffered a broken neck. I didn't like the position she was lying in.


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> News on Twitter is that she's "ok"
> 
> Remains to be seen what that really means but at least it's not what I feared when it happened.


Race Radio on Twitter says she's regained consciousness


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Aug 2016)

If so that's really good news


----------



## smutchin (7 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> the way she landed was horrible.



My first reaction was the same as @User13710's. I don't ever want to see a replay of that.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> News on Twitter is that she's "ok"
> 
> Remains to be seen what that really means but at least it's not what I feared when it happened.



If that's true it's a great relief. I thought we could be looking at a broken neck the way she was lying in the gutter.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Just found it on Youtube. I have mixed feelings about that


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> My first reaction was the same as @User13710's. I don't ever want to see a replay of that.



Mine as well, but you don't really want to think it let alone say it. Van der Breggen looks more worried than happy.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Aug 2016)

Despite finishing 5th, thought that was a good ride from Armitstead. The steepness of the final climb didn't suit her, and she very nearly bridged back


----------



## guitarpete247 (7 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> www.cyclingfans.com


I've added that to favourites on my phone. I'll try it later. Thanks


----------



## Dayvo (7 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Just found it on Youtube. I have mixed feelings about that



How can you have MIXED feelings about that?

It was horrific and she's very lucky to be conscious.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Just found it on Youtube. I have mixed feelings about that



I find it hard to believe some nobber's had the poor taste to put it up on YouTube that quickly.


----------



## Booyaa (7 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> My second thought was, how could the motorcycle rider who saw it happen not have stopped to try and help, as there was no one else in sight. Might be unreasonable of me, but I couldn't just have driven on by whatever my brief might have been.


They did stop.


----------



## smutchin (7 Aug 2016)




----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> How can you have MIXED feelings about that?
> 
> It was horrific and she's very lucky to be conscious.



That it was up on Youtbe so quickly I mean.


----------



## Booyaa (7 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> Did they? The filming just seemed to continue.


Yes, stopped and jumped off, the coverage continued with the bike behind the american coming through.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> That it was up on Youtbe so quickly I mean.



OK - you're forgiven!


----------



## Booyaa (7 Aug 2016)

*Renaat Schotte* ‏@wielerman  6m6 minutes ago
Quote Chef de Mission Maurits Hendriks: 'Van Vleuten in ambulance, full consciousness' #official

From Twitter


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Dayvo said:


> OK - you're forgiven!



And it is easy to judge, but none of us knew what had really happened, it was only, what, how many minutes ago??

Anyway, I hope she's ok


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Aug 2016)

Dutch cycling fed says shes 'okay'


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

BBC confirm van Vleuten conscious and taken to hospital.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Aug 2016)

Horrible to watch, hope she makes a good recovery.


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2016)

Still hopes she okay - conscious does not mean she does have some nasty injuries.
Presumably no one else crashed - occurred to me that if it was the mens race with the amount of crashes in that Lizzie would have got a medal (assuming she did not crash)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2016)

There's a picture of her in twitterland lying up in her hospital bed, speaking to someone on her mobile


----------



## Justinslow (7 Aug 2016)

Looked like facial impact, terrible crash. Took the corner too fast, running wide, locked back wheel then the front and flipped it? Hope she's ok, didn't look good obviously.


----------



## User6179 (7 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> There's a picture of her in twitterland lying up in her hospital bed, speaking to someone on her mobile



That is an old picture from a hospital in Italy .


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2016)

Eddy said:


> That is an old picture from a hospital in Italy .


Ah right, thought it was recent


----------



## Crackle (7 Aug 2016)

That descent was beyond dangerous. A scapula, a collar bone and who knows what else.


----------



## User6179 (7 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4404153, member: 45"]She lost the back end, and took the first landing on her back before flipping over. Really hope she's not badly hurt.[/QUOTE]

Yep , looks like her back landed on the Kerb of the ditch .


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Looked like facial impact, terrible crash. Took the corner too fast, running wide, locked back wheel then the front and flipped it?.



[QUOTE 4404153, member: 45"]She lost the back end, and took the first landing on her back before flipping over.[/QUOTE]



Eddy said:


> Yep , looks like her back landed on the Kerb of the ditch .



On this occasion I can't help feeling we don't need the in depth analysis.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (7 Aug 2016)

That descent turned both races into lotteries. It was a shame as I thought the ascents really added to the race.


----------



## AM1 (7 Aug 2016)

It was a truly nasty crash, I don't understand why there is no protection for the kerbstones on the apex's of some of those corners, or is that asking to much?


----------



## Foghat (7 Aug 2016)

Booyaa said:


> Yes, stopped and jumped off, the coverage continued with the bike behind the american coming through.



Stopped, definitely, but due to the camerabike's momentum and the pilot's obvious reluctance to emergency-brake on the descent with other riders coming down fast behind, this was some way past her, and judging by the fact they had disappeared by the time the Abbott camerabike came through, they must have carried on down rather than going back up.

For those wishing to review the footage, scrolling back through the BBC Player allows that. Head-first into the concrete gutter was a brutal punishment for getting the approach to that right-hand bend all wrong - for some reason she made no attempt to swing out to the outside in order to take the racing line, and was going far too fast for that poor approach line. Difficult to understand why she got it wrong - there was plenty of sightline and distance to make the required swing to the outside in time. Just not concentrating, I guess. Hope she's ok.


----------



## AM1 (7 Aug 2016)

Foghat said:


> Stopped, definitely, but due to the camerabike's momentum and the pilot's obvious reluctance to emergency-brake on the descent with other riders coming down fast behind, this was some way past her, and judging by the fact they had disappeared by the time the Abbott camerabike came through, they must have carried on down rather than going back up.
> 
> For those wishing to review the footage, scrolling back through the BBC Player allows that. Head-first into the concrete gutter was a brutal punishment for getting the approach to that right-hand bend all wrong - for some reason she made no attempt to swing out to the outside in order to take the racing line, and was going far too fast for that poor approach line. Difficult to understand why she got it wrong - there was plenty of sightline and distance to make the required swing to the outside in time. Just not concentrating, I guess. Hope she's ok.



Absoluty no desire whatsoever to watch that again, once was enough..


----------



## Proto (7 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Yes, they let Borghini do all the work at the last, so she didn't have the legs. A great race, but I lost a lot of enthusiasm for it after the crash.



It was probably something like "You do all the work, tow us up, and you'll get bronze. Start mucking about and we'll get Silver and Bronze, and you'll get nothing"

Borghini did seem remarkably happy with third place.


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Aug 2016)

Olympics has a different end than most road races, usually only a victory matters, here though 2nd and 3rd are an Olympic medal which is not to be sniffed at.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2016)

Twitterland - Cyclist Annemiek van Vleuten "stable", "breathing", "able to communicate" after crash. No confirmation of injuries. (Olympic News Service)


----------



## HF2300 (7 Aug 2016)

Proto said:


> It was probably something like "You do all the work, tow us up, and you'll get bronze. Start mucking about and we'll get Silver and Bronze, and you'll get nothing".



Not sure I see Borghini being dictated to by the other two.


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2016)

As for the crash not being shown again, guess what BBC News is about to do.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Mike_P said:


> As for the crash not being shown again, guess what BBC News is about to do.



Indeed, I saw it again.

Just hope she recovers fully.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Aug 2016)

They showed the crash on the news. It beggars belief


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2016)

Mike_P said:


> As for the crash not being shown again, guess what BBC News is about to do.


Part of their usual cycling promotion approach


----------



## Justinslow (7 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> They showed the crash on the news. It beggars belief


Why?


----------



## smutchin (7 Aug 2016)

https://ssl.bbc.co.uk/complaints/forms/?lang=en&reset=&uid=645561929


----------



## SWSteve (7 Aug 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Why?



Because we don't know what state she is in, and there's a real chance she sustained a terrible injury which may have life altering consequences. I don't believe that is something that should have been shown on purpose.


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Aug 2016)

AM1 said:


> It was a truly nasty crash, I don't understand why there is no protection for the kerbstones on the apex's of some of those corners, or is that asking to much?


I'm a little worried by Rio's Pride in delivering the games for one 12th of the average budget, when I see Gymnasts with awfully broken bones for the sake of additional crash mats, and riders taking hair pin bends at high speed with no crash protection, open trenches, adverse cambers and what looks like tripods poking two legs out into the bends...all seems poorly thought out to me.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Aug 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I'm a little worried by Rio's Pride in delivering the games for one 12th of the average budget, when I see Gymnasts with awfully broken bones for the sake of additional crash mats, and riders taking hair pin bends at high speed with no crash protection, open trenches, adverse cambers and what looks like tripods poking two legs out into the bends...all seems poorly thought out to me.




I haven't seen the gymnastics incident, could extra mats have helped?


----------



## User6179 (7 Aug 2016)

Dutch media update on Van Vleuten condition; in intensive care with concussion & 3 fractures to spine.


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I haven't seen the gymnastics incident, could extra mats have helped?


He landed slightly to one side of the crash mat and sounded like he hit a bare wooden floor. I doubt he actually did but cant help wonder if there should have been more protection.

Edit, I've just watched this again...although I really didint want to, he landed *on* the mat, but awkwardly. and the mat didt seem to offer much in the way of "give". is this usual for gymnastics?

What really worried me was the mens and womens road races and of course, Annemiek van Vleuten's horrific crash, made all the worse by the ridiculous trenches at the side of each bend.


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Did anyone watch the interview with Lizzie Armistead yesterday evening? She's right - win or lose on Sunday, she'll get a negative reaction regardless.


True but then, what does she expect?

I really like her and feel that she is being as truthful as the rest of the riders...but would I feel that way if she were, say, Russian?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

Eddy said:


> Dutch media update on Van Vleuten condition; in intensive care with concussion & 3 fractures to spine.



I 'liked' that for the info.

Thanks.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2016)

I was shocked by the crash and thought that her back must have taken quite an impact from that fall. I hope that she makes a full recovery as I think many of us do.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Aug 2016)

I wonder if she'll have any memory of the day never mind the crash.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> My second thought was, how could the motorcycle rider who saw it happen not have stopped to try and help, as there was no one else in sight. Might be unreasonable of me, but I couldn't just have driven on by whatever my brief might have been.





Booyaa said:


> They did stop.





User13710 said:


> Did they? The filming just seemed to continue.





Booyaa said:


> Yes, stopped and jumped off, the coverage continued with the bike behind the american coming through.



I found this whilst looking at other Olympic videos, and is of the accident from a different viewpoint. I apologise for posting this, (it is in the form of a link at the bottom *so you don't have to see it if you don't want too).*

Just after the crash there was a person seen running towards her, now we know who it was (a spectator, and poster of the video below), but as for the motorcyclists.....

*The race officials didn't stop there and then, she was actually left lying there for almost 2 minutes before medical treatment arrived!!* 
I know it is unreasonable to expect help so quickly, but jeezo, it must have felt like an eternity to the spectator, and answers your questions.

The spectator wasn't much help either, they just stand there filming, which is kinda' disrespectful, but then, unless you are a doctor or paramedic, what can you do really other than flag down help? The last thing you want to do is move anyone!

The screech of those car tires at 1.06 before the rider arrives says it all.

*Sorry, *but we now know she is in safe hands, and you see her starting to move slightly near the end, but I will admit though that when I saw she wasn't moving after the crash..... .

Video here, click or ignore, you choose, but for pities sake don't just click on it to deliberately be offended!:

View: https://youtu.be/eyxgToqzKR0


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Aug 2016)

And before anyone has a hissy fit at me over posting that, may I just point out that not only does it show it from a different angle, but it also gives an idea of what actually happened immediately after, answering various questions above about who stopped. 
It also illustrates the now infamous gutters and kerbs that she crashed into in a bit more detail.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (8 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> And before anyone has a hissy fit at me over posting that, may I just point out that not only does it show it from a different angle, but it also gives an idea of what actually happened immediately after, answering various questions above about who stopped.
> It also illustrates the now infamous gutters and kerbs that she crashed into in a bit more detail.



I can't understand why you wouldn't stop filming? I realise there's nothing he could do to help but it's the same mentality as the people who start filming bodies during/after terrorist attacks/accidents.


----------



## HF2300 (8 Aug 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> They showed the crash on the news. It beggars belief



On the news this morning they're showing the slide but cutting it off just before she crashes.



Mad Doug Biker said:


> Just after the crash there was a person seen running towards her, now we know who it was (a spectator, and poster of the video below)





Guyincognito76 said:


> I can't understand why you wouldn't stop filming?



I only watched it once, live, but it seemed to me the guy we saw standing next to her was a spectator, and was making no attempt to check if she was OK but was standing filming her on a smartphone. OK, you might not know what to do and it's a good thing she wasn't moved, but surely you'd drop the filming and try flagging down official cars or something?


----------



## wheresthetorch (8 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> but surely you'd drop the filming and try flagging down official cars or something?



Or maybe kneel beside her and make reassuring sounds until help arrives. Standing filming beggars belief.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Aug 2016)

Ive just watched the accident and that cameraman wants more than firing. The first guy on the scene to actually help was a motorcyclist. I can understand the cars being unable to stop as there were few places where a car would not present a danger to the other cyclist. But to watch her and film her as long as he did could have cost her life. What a total tosser he is.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Aug 2016)

Twitter:
*Annemiek van Vleuten* ‏@AvVleuten  6h6 hours agoRio de Janeiro, Brazil
I am now in the hospital with some injuries and fractures, but will be fine. Most of all super disappointed after best race of my career.​


----------



## User169 (8 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Here it is. For some reason, everyone has now decided to put it on repeat several times in their videos or, worse, add music to it.
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...




FFS. Is you only interest in the Olympics a morbid interest in watching videos of athletes getting injured?


----------



## User482 (8 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Twitter:
> *Annemiek van Vleuten* ‏@AvVleuten  6h6 hours agoRio de Janeiro, Brazil
> I am now in the hospital with some injuries and fractures, but will be fine. Most of all super disappointed after best race of my career.​


I'm relieved. That crash was absolutely sickening.


----------



## Crackle (8 Aug 2016)

3 broken vertebrae. Ouch! I am much relieved to find it's not worse. Hopefully she'll make a full recovery.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Is @coffeejo in da house?




Just caught up after watching it in dribs and drabs. Relieved I didn't have to wait to find out how van Vleuten is. That was horrendous. Felt sorry for Abbot getting caught like that but frankly the result doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Aug 2016)

Guyincognito76 said:


> I can't understand why you wouldn't stop filming? I realise there's nothing he could do to help but it's the same mentality as the people who start filming bodies during/after terrorist attacks/accidents.



It does go on quite a bit. I don't understand how he could just have stood there, but at the same time, it did give an idea on the timescale of things.

Being a former photographer, I do understand the compulsion to keep recording for posterity regardless of what is happening around you (it is only later you go 'OH!!'), but that did seem unusually bad from the guy filming. Maybe he was in shock? Maybe it brought back some horrible memory and he just froze? Maybe he assumed help would be coming at any second, so why stop? Or maybe he was just being twat?

Who knows.



DP said:


> FFS. Is you only interest in the Olympics a morbid interest in watching videos of athletes getting injured?



Yes, because that is all I live for every 4 years!! 

NOT. 

I am merely showing what happened, I haven't spent all night looking at every video and I sure as heck didn't put any videos up on Youtube, the needless montages to music (I think, I haven't watched any and wont), the accidents on repeat (why even do that? Once maybe, but not multiple times), I am just showing what happened since people were talking about it. If you don't like it, don't look, but bear in mind that these things will have been seen live by millions, streamed worldwide, so there is nothing private or secret about them and the athletes must know that.


----------



## User169 (8 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yes, because that is all I live for every 4 years!!
> 
> NOT.
> 
> I am merely showing what happened, I haven't spent all night looking at every video and I sure as heck didn't put any videos up on Youtube, the needless montages to music (I think, I haven't watched any and wont), the accidents on repeat (why even do that? Once maybe, but not multiple times), I am just showing what happened since people were talking about it. If you don't like it, don't look, but bear in mind that these things will have been seen live by millions, streamed worldwide, so there is nothing private or secret about them and the athletes must know that.



Just seems a bit weird that someone would pop up in a part of the forum they've never been seen before only to post injury porn.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Just seems a bit weird that someone would pop up in a part of the forum they've never been seen before only to post injury porn.



I have never seen you either, and no, I do post in here every so often, it is I just that I don't get to follow pro cycling a lot at the moment though. I didn't realise I had to be a 'regular'.

As for 'injury porn', well, you said it! Stop making assumptions over someone you have never met.
I am just posting what happened and what people were talking about. If you don't like it, don't look. By the way, that video of the gymnast has now been removed from Youtube due to copyright or similar.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Aug 2016)

This might just take the biscuit for worst response to Van Vleuten's crash ever:


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Just seems a bit weird that someone would pop up in a part of the forum they've never been seen before only to post injury porn.


Just seems a bit wierd and rather hypocritical that someone's entire contribution to a thread would be nothing to do with the race in question or concern for injured participants but just to moan at other people like some sort of self appointed school prefect.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (8 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This might just take the biscuit for worst response to Van Vleuten's crash ever:



You have got to love Americans. The first lesson in bicycling is that it's called called cycling. The second lesson is learning the metric system.


----------



## User169 (8 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I have never seen you either, and no, I do post in here every so often, it is I just that I don't get to follow pro cycling a lot at the moment though. I didn't realise I had to be a 'regular'.
> 
> As for 'injury porn', well, you said it! Stop making assumptions over someone you have never met.
> I am just posting what happened and what people were talking about. If you don't like it, don't look. By the way, that video of the gymnast has now been removed from Youtube due to copyright or similar.



I'm just going to assume you are young and a little gauche (and then spank you into the Wittgenstein interrupter).


----------



## User169 (8 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Just seems a bit wierd and rather hypocritical that someone's entire contribution to a thread would be nothing to do with the race in question or concern for injured participants but just to moan at other people like some sort of self appointed school prefect.




You what?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Aug 2016)

Always good to get new contributors in Pro Race part of the forum.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> I'm just going to assume you are young and a little gauche (and then spank you into the Wittgenstein interrupter).



I have explained myself at least twice, but here you still are, being a bit of a troll, so goodbye.


----------



## Buddfox (8 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Always good to get new contributors in Pro Race part of the forum.



Don't worry, in a bit you and Rich P can slap them down for trying to find a positive side to Lance Armstrong... :-)


----------



## Mike_P (8 Aug 2016)

Guyincognito76 said:


> You have got to love Americans. The first lesson in bicycling is that it's called called cycling. The second lesson is learning the metric system.


and the third is having some common sense - what a complete **** unfortunately like far too many of his countrymen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Don't worry, in a bit you and Rich P can slap them down for trying to find a positive side to Lance Armstrong... :-)


I don't think there's anyone left trying that...


----------



## mjr (8 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I don't think there's anyone left trying that...


Surely some would like there to be a positive side and a negative side as they throw the switch...?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Surely some would like there to be a positive side and a negative side as they throw the switch...?


now, now...


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Don't worry, in a bit you and Rich P can slap them down for trying to find a positive side to Lance Armstrong... :-)


I saw his ex-wife in the women's road race...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2016)

Guyincognito76 said:


> You have got to love Americans. The first lesson in bicycling is that it's called called cycling. The second lesson is learning the metric system.



Excuse my ignorance, but how do we know the fella is a yank?


----------



## Guyincognito76 (8 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but how do we know the fella is a yank?



1. He said 'bicycling'.
2. (And perhaps more damning) His Bio says he's from Texas*. 

*Being from Texas he probably hates been called a 'yank': so well played.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2016)

Guyincognito76 said:


> 1. He said 'bicycling'.
> 2. (And perhaps more damning) His Bio says he's from Texas*.
> 
> *Being from Texas he probably hates been called a 'yank': so well played.



Cheers


----------



## brommers (9 Aug 2016)

Can we have a bit more decorum and less bitching on my thread please. I am not amused.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Don't worry, in a bit you and Rich P can slap them down for trying to find a positive side to Lance Armstrong... :-)



I thought it was USADA's job to find a positive side to Lance...


----------



## Justinslow (9 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Can we have a bit more decorum and less bitching on my thread please. I am not amused.


Can you broaden that to the whole forum please?


----------



## Legs (9 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I saw his ex-wife in the women's road race...


A different Kristin Armstrong.


----------



## smutchin (9 Aug 2016)

Breaking news on fb...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Breaking news on fb...
> 
> View attachment 138648



Err, nothing there.


----------



## smutchin (9 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Err, nothing there.



Glitch with uploading the screen grab. Annoying! Fixed now though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Aug 2016)

I'm still not quite clear why GB is allowed more than one representative in the TT at this late stage - can someone point me to the specific rule on this?

Edit: ignore this. I checked and the top 10 countries in the World TT championship get a place even if they already have one from the continental rankings. I think they should just allow all countries to have one competitor. They should also stop this silly system of insisting the TT rider should also be part of the road race squad. The two disciplines are different, and this severely disadvantages countries with fewer riders in the RR.


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> 3 broken vertebrae. Ouch! I am much relieved to find it's not worse. Hopefully she'll make a full recovery.



Looks like they are minor fractures fortunstely as she has tweaked today sat up unaided but with a big shiner (me now being an expert on fractured vertibrae)


----------



## coffeejo (9 Aug 2016)

fossyant said:


> Looks like they are minor fractures fortunstely as she has tweaked today sat up unaided but with a big shiner (me now being an expert on fractured vertibrae)


She's been tweaking? Guess that's one way to describe physio.


----------



## brommers (9 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> She's been tweaking?


What, are you a proof reader or something?


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> She's been tweaking? Guess that's one way to describe physio.


Hopefully, not twerking!


----------



## coffeejo (10 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> What, are you a proof reader or something?


Proofreaders cast their eye over the text _before_ publication


----------



## coffeejo (10 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Hopefully, not twerking!


That's not rehabilitation, that's punishment!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

Sorry to divert this thread back to cycling  but does anybody have a live stream link to the women's and men's TTs today? I gather most of the coverage for the women's TT will be on BBC1 but the men's, which is later in the day, is likely to get bounced around between BBC2, BBC4, various shades of red button, etc.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sorry to divert this thread back to cycling  but does anybody have a live stream link to the women's and men's TTs today? I gather most of the coverage for the women's TT will be on BBC1 but the men's, which is later in the day, is likely to get bounced around between BBC2, BBC4, various shades of red button, etc.


No idea, but the BBC coverage has been awful. I didn't think it possible to "dumb down" "dumb sport" but by Christ they've managed to do it!


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sorry to divert this thread back to cycling  but does anybody have a live stream link to the women's and men's TTs today?


http://rio.sportschau.de/rio2016/live/index.html is probably the easiest non-BBC source if you can get it, else watch www.cyclingfans.com nearer the time. If you've got HD, then it _should_ go on one of the BBC Red Button streams and pretty much stay there except for any presenter-led segments.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> No idea, but the BBC coverage has been awful. I didn't think it possible to "dumb down" "dumb sport" but by Christ they've managed to do it!


However, they have made finding their coverage a postgraduate research project.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> http://rio.sportschau.de/rio2016/live/index.html is probably the easiest non-BBC source if you can get it, else watch www.cyclingfans.com nearer the time. If you've got HD, then it _should_ go on one of the BBC Red Button streams and pretty much stay there except for any presenter-led segments.


There's also https://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/ but, like cyclingfans, their links are not yet posted up.


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> However, they have made finding their coverage a postgraduate research project.


You know, I'm half-expecting to see the BBC publish a Facebook-style research paper titled "Experimental evidence of anger-based responses arising from dicking cycling fans around" after the games are over...


----------



## iandg (10 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sorry to divert this thread back to cycling  but does anybody have a live stream link to the women's and men's TTs today? I gather most of the coverage for the women's TT will be on BBC1 but the men's, which is later in the day, is likely to get bounced around between BBC2, BBC4, various shades of red button, etc.



BBC provide streaming http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36667590


----------



## coffeejo (10 Aug 2016)

BBC online or the red button, I guess. Looks like I won't be around to watch it live so here are my reactions in advance:

Wow!

Ouch! 

Fantastic! 

What are they talking about? 

He's slowing down! 

Go G!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> BBC provide streaming http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36667590


Excellent! Can I ask you how you managed to find the link? I couldn't find a route via the cycling page or the schedule page.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Not just cycling, I tried to find the live stream links for rugby 7s and tennis yesterday and struggled with those as well. I've ended up googling them each time but even then it's pretty random whether you find them or not. BBC really need some user experience or usability experts looking at their site.

As it happens, the link to the page @wicker man posted is now fairly prominent on the Rio front page at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/rio-2016, but if it's not obvious there finding coverage can be a nightmare.

The best way of doing it seems to be go to http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/rio-2016, find the tile that says "XX more events available today - choose from our full range of coverage", click on it to get to the schedule at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/rio-2016/schedule, then click on the sport you want.

Having said that, I went directly to an identical looking schedule yesterday and couldn't get it to link to anything useful. It seems a bit random whether it links or not...

I've also just found this page which doesn't seem to be picked up by search engines but does seem to link to all the live coverage pages: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live-guide


----------



## iandg (10 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Excellent! Can I ask you how you managed to find the link? I couldn't find a route via the cycling page or the schedule page.



Went to BBC sport and clicked on the Rio link. Underneath the 'Highlights Play' button there's a 'watch live video' icon and from there you can select individual sports that are being streamed. It's how I watched the 2 road races


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> I've also just found this page which doesn't seem to be picked up by search engines but does seem to link to all the live coverage pages: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live-guide


I also just found that page but I couldn't remember how I got there.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> BBC online or the red button, I guess. Looks like I won't be around to watch it live so here are my reactions in advance:
> 
> Wow!
> 
> ...



So should we just quote you at what we feel to be the appropriate moments?


----------



## oldroadman (10 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm still not quite clear why GB is allowed more than one representative in the TT at this late stage - can someone point me to the specific rule on this?
> 
> Edit: ignore this. I checked and the top 10 countries in the World TT championship get a place even if they already have one from the continental rankings. I think they should just allow all countries to have one competitor. They should also stop this silly system of insisting the TT rider should also be part of the road race squad. The two disciplines are different, and this severely disadvantages countries with fewer riders in the RR.


Interesting thoughts. One rider per country would disadvantage the strong nations, imagine being the best ITT rider in Germany when Tony Martin is around!
For GB, Alex Dowsett is clearly one of the best ITT riders, but maybe not suited too much to the course in Rio. I can't agree that they are so different. At pro level the big engine domestiques are usually pretty good TT riders (e.g. Kiryenka). But the Olympic thing is mired in all sorts of interests, you might think the organisers wanted to keep numbers down in what they consider sports which attract less spectator money? So we get equal numbers of male and female races (excellent) but a big chunk of the track programme removed to "make room" for that equality (bad). I didn't notice a reduction in running races when women 5k and 10k were introduced, they were simply added, for example. Maybe the previous UCI management were complicit in this ridiculous situation, they didn't exactly have a shining record in a lot of areas, and at least one of that lot sat on the first class world travelling gravy train (sorry, I meant IOC).


----------



## iandg (10 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I also just found that page but I couldn't remember how I got there.



I have to admit that it was by chance first time round


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

BBC1 just announced that the Women'sTT is on BBC2 from 12:30


----------



## brommers (10 Aug 2016)




----------



## brommers (10 Aug 2016)

Pooley starts at 12.45


----------



## coffeejo (10 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> So should we just quote you at what we feel to be the appropriate moments?


If in doubt, just shout "cake!"


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

Very wet out there. Those descents are going to be interesting.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

Uncertain start for Emma and she's looking very unsettled.


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

Pooley's off. Seemed to be erring very much on the side of caution off the start ramp and into the first bend.


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

Oh Simon! Did you really just refer to a Belgian rider as Dutch?


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Very wet out there. Those descents are going to be interesting.



Plichta descending very gingerly there...


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Uncertain start for Emma and she's looking very unsettled.



Boardman said it was pent up aggression...

She just looked worried to me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Boardman said it was pent up aggression...
> 
> She just looked worried to me.


I don't suppose being half blown of the ramp just before the start helped her settle herself.


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Plichta descending very gingerly there...



Kopecky looking very shaky!

There will be crashes.


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't suppose being half blown of the ramp just before the start helped her settle herself.



She hasn't got the ballast for these conditions. She'll probably end up in the sea.


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

Oi, Tara! _Please_ keep away from that yellow line! I can hardly watch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

La Cordon bleue passed after just 14 minutes on the road. Whitten's in a rush.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Oi, Tara! _Please_ keep away from that yellow line! I can hardly watch.



Nice the way they seem to have repainted all the lines extra thick and glossy for the occasion...


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Pooley's off. Seemed to be erring very much on the side of caution off the start ramp and into the first bend.


Please choose your words more carefully - surely she didn't fall off by crashing off the start ramp and into the first bend like a young Froome?


----------



## Buddfox (10 Aug 2016)

Someone is bound to slip and fall in that opening 200m, it looks treacherous with the changing surfaces and sharp bends. Plus the steep descent looked decidedly hairy...!


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Good first split by Longho-Borghini.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

Ellen parks in the Dijk!


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Odd crash by Van Dijk!


----------



## Buddfox (10 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Good first split by Longho-Borghini.



And pushing it a bit on the descents - almost need to watch it through fingers...!

And van Dijk off...


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Great first split for Van Dijk as well, given she fell off on the way up.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2016)

Pity about the rain


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

That's four times posted faster than Pooley at the first split, all by riders who'll go well over the second half of the course...


----------



## Buddfox (10 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> That's four times posted faster than Pooley at the first split, all by riders who'll go well over the second half of the course...



Yeah she's not going to medal - but was she realistically expected to? Not so sure...


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Yeah she's not going to medal - but was she realistically expected to? Not so sure...



I think she expected to, that was why she came back to cycling.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Why has someone drawn a comedy moustache on Armstrong's visor?


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> That's four times posted faster than Pooley at the first split, all by riders who'll go well over the second half of the course...



Although they appeared to have Pooley as 3rd at the second check??


----------



## Buddfox (10 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Although they appeared to have Pooley as 3rd at the second check??



But a minute down on Whitten, who probably won't medal - she's way off the pace


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> But a minute down on Whitten, who probably won't medal - she's way off the pace



I'm getting confused, of course the fast riders came through after Pooley.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Although they appeared to have Pooley as 3rd at the second check??


That was early, a short while later she was down to 5th before disappearing off the board.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2016)

Christ, I'm glad I'm not relying on you lot to keep me up to date with the situation...


----------



## Buddfox (10 Aug 2016)

I'd like to see Villumsen win this today, of the likely contenders. Just a soft spot for New Zealand


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

1:30 down for Emma


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Christ, I'm glad I'm not relying on you lot to keep me up to date with the situation...



Well, if we'd known you wanted a running report we could have confused you even further.


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

Zabalinskaya almost 7 seconds up on Armstrong at the first time check. This is the Russian who was drafted in late because all the others were ineligible due to past doping offences.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Zabalinskaya almost 7 seconds up on Armstrong at the* second* time check. This is the Russian *ex-doper* who was drafted in late *despite her past doping offence *because all the others were ineligible due to past doping offences.



FTFY. Also:


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Zabalinskaya almost 7 seconds up on Armstrong at the first time check. This is the Russian who was drafted in late because all the others were ineligible due to past doping offences.


Hmmmmmm!


----------



## brommers (10 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> I'd like to see Villumsen win this today, of the likely contenders. Just a soft spot for New Zealand


She's Danish


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> She's Danish



She's New Zealandish and rides on an NZL licence.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Van Dijk must be kicking herself for that fall. Storming finish, hope it was too much for Zabelinskaya.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

Van Dijk's verge variation hurt her. She was less than 4 secs off 1st place (so far).

Oops, I think I got that wrong...


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Van Dijk must be kicking herself for that fall. Storming finish, hope it was too much for Zabelinskaya.



It wasn't.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2016)

Farcical that Zabeinskaya is there


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Well done Armstrong!


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2016)

Armstrong ! Hooray


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Well done Armstrong!



Ironic that I'm pleased to see a doper beaten by someone called Armstrong. Let's hope a twice retired 43 year old winning the Olympic TT isn't as bad as it sounds.


----------



## iandg (10 Aug 2016)

Great ride


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2016)

Crap weather - shudda held it in London...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Crap weather - shudda held it in London...


That once happened to me...


----------



## iandg (10 Aug 2016)

Like the style of Craven from Namibia away first in the Mens TT


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Like the style of Craven from Namibia away first in the Mens TT



Looks like he is going to win the Best Beard competition.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

First fall of the day.

Bookwalter on the very first corner, but he's ok.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Ouch!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

Oh and a half naked Tony Martin there.


----------



## iandg (10 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Looks like he is going to win the Best Beard competition.



No tri-bars and chatting to the official on the start ramp like he was riding a club evening '10' too


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

Looking at some of the spectators and officials, they must be boiling in those waterproof poncho things!

Oh, and can nobody tell some of them that they look like giant condoms?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

Wellens posted quickest time so far


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2016)

Looks like the course is drying out, Froome might be able to start on slicks, damn, wrong sport again.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

Oh, a stray dog, hope it doesn't cause a collision.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

Is it just me, or do the signs for speedbumps look like a sign with a picture of a flying saucer on it?


----------



## brommers (10 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Looks like he is going to win the Best Beard competition.


Must have. Boardman said that Geschke was 2nd in the best beard comp.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

I notice ambulances, padding on trees and street furniture etc. are a lot more conspicuous today...


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Go G!


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

@HF2300 Ha! You beat me to it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Farcical that Zabeinskaya is there





rich p said:


> Armstrong ! Hooray





HF2300 said:


> Ironic that I'm pleased to see a doper beaten by someone called Armstrong. Let's hope a twice retired 43 year old winning the Olympic TT isn't as bad as it sounds.



Neither of them are in the UCI testing pool.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> Neither of them are in the UCI testing pool.


How come KA ain't?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> How come KA ain't?


How am I supposed to know?


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

All pro men are in the pool but only the "top ranked" women are included. Presumably Armstrong and Zabelinskaya are ranked too low.

http://www.uci.ch/clean-sport/international-registered-testing-pool-uci-rtp/


----------



## Dayvo (10 Aug 2016)

I've only seen a few minutes of the men's TT so far and can't see the point of this kind of course when the riders are braking a lot of the time.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2016)

If you do want to know who is, tho, you can "easily" find the list tucked away on the UCI webpage
http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/CleanSport/16/55/34/FinalRTP2016perCountry-08.08.2016_Neutral.pdf

3rd, 4th and 5th are on the list...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

'And Dan Craven and his beard ride into history'


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> How am I supposed to know?


Coz you're a know all? I think I've phrased that right...


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

I've made the mistake of telling the office TV to rescan. I'm sure it'll finish and detect some services really soon now...



Marmion said:


> Christ, I'm glad I'm not relying on you lot to keep me up to date with the situation...


Sorry. We're relaying the sensible bits from the BBC commentary, so it's very incomplete. Like announcing the next starter as Algerian when he's wearing a red and white skinsuit with something like "Turkiye" written all over it.



Mad Doug Biker said:


> Looks like he is going to win the Best Beard competition.


Why's Geschke not going to win?


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

Anyone seen anything of Taylor Phinney yet? I'm hoping for good things from him today (but not holding my breath)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

If Froome attacks the whole of the course like that he'll be needing his running shoes again.


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

Froome sets off, powers along the cycle track section, then bounces and writhes over the cobbles... it's looking rather like he's going to be testing his bike-handling skills again 

And the TV director shows us a nice replay of the magic cloth wiping the finish line camera... and then a replay of G passing his minute-and-30 man.


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

I'm also enjoying Chris Boardman boggling that the Olympic time trial goes over some stretches of tarmac "only two metres wide with quite hard edges"... but I think it's a nice bit of realism to see the pros having to put up with the sort of cycle tracks we do


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If Froome attacks the whole of the course like that he'll be needing his running shoes again.



If he stays upright he'll be collecting gold


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

And they're being allowed to use their own water bottles today, instead of the Official Olympic Bounce-out Bottles seen in the road race


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Think that top corner woke Dennis' escort car driver up a bit judging by the tyre squeal...


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

Glad Boardman just remarked on Cancellara's left knee sticking out - I was thinking that looked a bit odd. Is it his usual style? Surprised I've never noticed it before.


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Anyone seen anything of Taylor Phinney yet? I'm hoping for good things from him today (but not holding my breath)



They just gave a time check... Darn. Not his day.


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

It's that tache. Decidedly non aero.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

Did I see that right??

A rider just passed someone dressed as Santa wheeling a bike along?


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

That looks like fresh rain on Grota Funda.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

Fallback link....
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36667590


----------



## Buddfox (10 Aug 2016)

This is shaping up to be an entertaining finish, G looking like he might sneak a bronze?


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Dumoulin down 14 seconds on Cancellara, 10 down on G.


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

Wonder if they're reading too much into the times at the first check - Dumoulin usually gets faster towards the end.

As does Froome.

ETA: Boarders has just reminded himself that there's 44km still to go...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

Yeah, Cancellara just passed him.

Santa is to the left of the road at a bit with a few buildings


----------



## Buddfox (10 Aug 2016)

Eesh Froome is saving his beans I hope!


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Dumoulin down 14 seconds on Cancellara, 10 down on G.



And Froome even slower


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Wonder if they're reading too much into the times at the first check - Dumoulin usually gets faster towards the end.
> 
> As does Froome.



Nah, Boardman's alway good at calling a race


----------



## Buddfox (10 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4409095, member: 45"]Froome down![/QUOTE]

On the ground or in the standings?


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Nah, Boardman's alway good at calling a race



To be fair, he did check himself a moment later.

I'd be pleasantly surprised if Thomas is still up there by the finish.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> To be fair, he did check himself a moment later..



I know, I just couldn't resist...


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

Phinney's having a stinker.


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Fallback link....
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36667590


Well, the rescan doesn't seem to have revealed a correct channel for the cycling and just as I found the correct incantation of "get_iplayer --url http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p0429f0g/olympic-cycling-road-mens-womens-individual-time-trial --modes=hlsstd,hlslow --player 'avplay -' --raw --stream" to send the video stream to the TV, then they greeted BBC1 back to them!


----------



## Buddfox (10 Aug 2016)

Cancellara passing Phinney, and surprised that Kiriyenka is so far off the pace


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Well, the rescan doesn't seem to have revealed a correct channel for the cycling and just as I found the correct incantation of "get_iplayer --url http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p0429f0g/olympic-cycling-road-mens-womens-individual-time-trial --modes=hlsstd,hlslow --player 'avplay -' --raw --stream" to send the video stream to the TV, then they greeted BBC1 back to them!


I'm not sure I understood any of this but I gather it wasn't a smooth changeover.


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not sure I understood any of this but I gather it wasn't a smooth changeover.


In short, the BBC are nobbers and we should use their red button to give them a red bottom!


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

So Dennis is 1m50 ahead of Konig at 34.6km, 21s faster than Castroviejo and not gaining on the last section... anyone remember the last updates on Froome? Sounded like the camera moto did a skid on a descent corner following Dennis...


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Sounded like the camera moto did a skid on a descent corner following Dennis...



It's the chase cars.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Wow!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2016)

Fab fastest!


----------



## iandg (10 Aug 2016)

Go Spartacus!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

Was that a cat or a small dog on the road that Cancelara just passed?


I haven't seen the guy dressed as Santa again.


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> It's the chase cars.


I thought the picture viewpoint moved sideways in time that time but maybe not.

Cancellara in the mix with Dennis, giving it the beans on that descent. Froome going along the cycle track by the cobbles again.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Was that a cat or a small dog on the road that Cancelara just passed?



Cancellara passed a small dog? What's he been eating?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

There was something walking up the road and a soldier was following it.


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

Bike change for Dennis!


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

Oh, unlucky Dennis!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

And Dennis having problems


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Martin very slow and looks as if he may have stopped trying too hard.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

Broke Aero bar for Dennis, hence the bike change


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

Dumoulin 3rd at 34.6km.

Dennis bike change due to broken aero bar - good that he caught it 

Froome 4th, 32s down.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

Thomas, 1:14:52.85


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Go G!


----------



## Buddfox (10 Aug 2016)

In the lead for about 30 seconds


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

Go Fabian GO!!


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

This is quite a swansong from Fab.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

I wonder how many people are referring to the climb as the 

'Grotty Thunder'?


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

Dennis fails to stop the clock - maybe because of the bike change?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

Dennis 1:13:27..... I think it was


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

C'mon Fabs!!


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

the finish-line marshal disses Alaphillipe (11m behind Castroviejo) by started to signal slow down and then deciding it's not needed.

Cancellara seems to be 1m07 up on Castroviejo according to on-screen graphics.


----------



## iandg (10 Aug 2016)

Here comes Spartacus


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

Cancellara 1h 12m 15.42 (-1m 6s) - ow!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

YESSS!

1:12:15.42


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Fab from Fab


----------



## iandg (10 Aug 2016)

YEAH!!


----------



## Buddfox (10 Aug 2016)

Froome might get silver?


----------



## Buddfox (10 Aug 2016)

5 seconds between him and Dumoulin I think, and they are quicker than Castroviejo


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Aug 2016)

Froome seems to be gaining on Dumoulin.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

Phinney 5+ mins down.


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

Surprising Tony Martin in 10th. Dumoulin 2nd at the finish, +47s.


----------



## Buddfox (10 Aug 2016)

Froome has slipped back a bit now - should get bronze


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> Froome might get silver?


Looking like a squeak for bronze perhaps?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Aug 2016)

Nah, Froome will get bronze at most.


----------



## iandg (10 Aug 2016)

Looks like Spartacus will have greater than a minute margin!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

Bronze for Froome!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Aug 2016)

WOOHOO! Well done Fabs!!


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

And again, BBC calling Dumoulin's silver "defeat". It's a damn sight better than you should get at the commentary prizes for this event, Brotherton!


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> Looks like Spartacus will have greater than a minute margin!


Huh? Wasn't Dumoulin 47s back?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> And again, BBC calling Dumoulin's silver "defeat". It's a damn sight better than you should get at the commentary prizes for this event, Brotherton!



Well, it certainly seems to be how Dumoulin feels about it.


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

Hahahahahahahaha. Dennis swears on BBC1 at 5pm (it's after midnight in Sydney).


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Aug 2016)

Well well.

Well done froome, probably disappointed but still.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> What are they talking about? He's slowing down!



(just to use the rest up)


----------



## iandg (10 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Huh? Wasn't Dumoulin 47s back?



Sorry, got my seconds confused - saw the 1-12 and 1-13 

What comes of trying to watch it on the sly at work with distractions and the volume turned down


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Well, it certainly seems to be how Dumoulin feels about it.


Looks more like mixed emotions to me. I'm sure he'd preferred to have been first, but he's not in bits about it (well, except his wrist... sorry). He should be able to have another go in Tokyo if he wants and probably more after that.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2016)

Fab Fab


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

Great effort by Dumoulin, all things considered, but what a ride by Cancellara. Awesome. Clearly super motivated today.

Froome probably a bit off the boil after the Tour.

Great ride by Castroviejo too, and Dennis was incredibly unlucky.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

Bronze is a disappointment from a British cycling point of view but as half my family is from Bern I'll take that great bit of cycling from the Bernese.


----------



## iandg (10 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bronze is a disappointment from a British cycling point of view but as half my family is from Bern I'll take that great bit of cycling from the Bernese.



If it hadn't been Cancellara with the Gold maybe.


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bronze is a disappointment from a British cycling point of view



If only he hadn't wasted all that energy riding around France for three weeks!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2016)

Cookson has somebody holding an umbrella over his head. Pretty darn sad....

I recall standing on the Victoria Monument in 2007, seeing Cancellara go by. It was if he was two millimetres off the ground. Quite, quite wonderful.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Aug 2016)

dellzeqq said:


> I recall standing on the Victoria Monument in 2007, seeing Cancellara go by. It was if he was two millimetres off the ground. Quite, quite wonderful.



That seems distinctly suspicious. Maybe they should have checked if he was wearing a jetpack rather than worrying about whether his bike had a motor...

Seriously, though - fantastic result and the perfect way to end a career.


----------



## oldroadman (10 Aug 2016)

Thoughts from the ITT.
Masterful performance from Spartacus. His descending in the wet alone was worth some seconds, showed how to do it with great lines, touches of brakes in the right time, and keeping it all smooth. Rohan Dennis probably got a bit wound up and started too fast, unless it was a strategy to panic the opposition, which was not going to work with the quality of riders at the top of the field. The bike change was worth about 16 seconds by my count. 
Froome pacing strategy was good, he executed well, and in the end simply didn't quite have the power. The Tour takes it toll.
G making 9th when he only came in to the race at 24 hours notice - well done to him, still sore from that nasty crash on Saturday.
Dumoulin may have been closer without the injury and he'll be one to watch, there are plenty of big performances to come from him.
Phinney, five minutes lost, enough said.

So far as the women were concerned, it was interesting to see a 42 year old beat a (just back from a ban) 36 year old. In fact I was very pleased, there is no need for a repeat of 2012 when another eastern ex-doper won a race. The faces on the podium said it all.
And GB selection of Pooley? Didn't work, just because she was good in 2008(!!) does not mean she should be able to go away, start triathlon, then wander back in and take a place which should have gone to a younger and more committed rider. I wonder how Molly Weaver and Dani King feel seeing that result, 14th and over 2 minutes adrift. Just not good enough, and GB coaches need to be asked some hard questions. Hope they have actually learned a lesson.

Let's hope that the track team produce some wins. More medals, more controllables, and less risk, if the coaches are to be believed. Good luck folks.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2016)

More proof that Phinney is a never-was-been


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> More proof that Phinney is a never-was-been



He was very much on an upward trajectory when he had his crash. Alas, I think we've seen the best of him.


----------



## Crackle (10 Aug 2016)

Pooley looking like a poor pick and King's puzzlement at missing out understandable. Harris didn't look good for the pick either.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Pooley looking like a poor pick and King's puzzlement at missing out understandable. Harris didn't look good for the pick either.



Pooley did a reasonable job in the road race, but given that she was in it primarily to be in the TT, it wasn't really the point. This isn't just an argument against Pooley's selection, it's also an argument (once again) against the regulation that TT participants should also be part of the RR team.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2016)

Looks like a still from One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## oldroadman (10 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Pooley did a reasonable job in the road race, but given that she was in it primarily to be in the TT, it wasn't really the point. This isn't just an argument against Pooley's selection, it's also an argument (once again) against the regulation that TT participants should also be part of the RR team.


I'm not sure she actually did. She did not act as a climbing domestique which was needed, and at one point managed to cause Harris to be dropped with a pointless hard turn at the head of the peloton, after which, not seen a lot. Poor show.
If she was there for the TT why bother, 2 minutes off the pace after being pushed in as a "specialist", not acceptable.
Anyone who had watched any of the Women's Tour stages could see that she was climbing poorly, rarely got engaged in the racing, and was poor on descents, which considering the Rio course, was always going to be a problem. This bit of info came from an acquaintance who was on the race and couldn't believe she was selected for Olympics before being seen in any sort of high level action.
I stand by my comment, the GB coaches/selectors have questions to answer about that particular pick. One of the other candidates would have been a better pick in the road race. They actually understand what they are doing and are current pro team riders.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2016)

Have we had this story?
Dan Craven from Namibia riding the time trial having been given a place at the last minute ...
http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/08/news/dan-nam-accidental-time-trial_417779


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Aug 2016)

oldroadman said:


> I stand by my comment, the GB coaches/selectors have questions to answer about that particular pick. One of the other candidates would have been a better pick in the road race. They actually understand what they are doing and are current pro team riders.



You do know that I was agreeing with you, right?


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2016)

Finally caught up with the race and the thread. Many thanks to @HF2300. I almost feel as though I was there. Or something.


----------



## oldroadman (11 Aug 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> You do know that I was agreeing with you, right?


Oh yes, and I was agreeing with you. We'll have to stop this immediately!


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2016)

Well, I recorded the "highlights" from the BBC red button - what a joke! A clip of Armstrong crossing the finish line, a similar clip of Froome and a clip of the men's podium and that's your lot


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Well, I recorded the "highlights" from the BBC red button - what a joke! A clip of Armstrong crossing the finish line, a similar clip of Froome and a clip of the men's podium and that's your lot



You should be able to see more than that on iplayer


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You should be able to see more than that on iplayer


Well, yes, there's the full 315 minutes which is rather a lot to download and edit down. Bizarrely, the BBC has a better set of highlights on Youtube, but only for the men:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg10nzDIsnw


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Well, yes, there's the full 315 minutes which is rather a lot to download and edit down. Bizarrely, the BBC has a better set of highlights on Youtube, but only for the men:
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg10nzDIsnw




Picky bugger


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

Until I see an Olympics Track Cycling thread near the top of the ''new posts'' here's a link to the stream for today's events:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36774439


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2016)

coffeejo said:


> Finally caught up with the race and the thread. Many thanks to @HF2300. I almost feel as though I was there. Or something.



 You were, didn't you notice?

I'm only sorry I didn't get the last two in. Nearly managed with Cancellara slowing down but it didn't really work, and unfortunately the commentators talked reasonably common sense most of the way through, so no joy there.


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2016)

HF2300 said:


> and unfortunately the commentators talked reasonably common sense most of the way trhough, so no joy there.


And why weren't you watching the BBC?


----------



## dragon72 (13 Aug 2016)

Bit of a weird question here.

I know Spartacus is from a town near Bern, but he's got an Italian sounding name, and tweets mostly in English. Anybody know what his first language is? His hometown suggests it's German. Anybody know?


----------



## brommers (13 Aug 2016)

According to Wikipedia he was born in Wohlen bei Bern, Switzerland, to Italian parents.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2016)

dragon72 said:


> Bit of a weird question here.
> 
> I know Spartacus is from a town near Bern, but he's got an Italian sounding name, and tweets mostly in English. Anybody know what his first language is? His hometown suggests it's German. Anybody know?


His first language will most probably be the Bern dialect of Swiss-German. Pretty incomprehensible to most of the world so he'll have English as a strong 2nd language.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2016)

A good article about Sandy Gilchrist, at his 8th 'lympics:
http://www.veloveritas.co.uk/2016/08/12/sandy-gilchrist-aug16/


----------

